#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  ماذا تعرف عن نكسة خمسه يونيو 67؟

## عصفور الشعر

تمر السنين ومازالت جراح نكسة 67 تنزف بالقلوب...تلك النكسه التى كان لها بالغ الأثر على الوطن العربى كله ... واليوم تحل الذكرى 38 لأسوء هزيمه تجرعناها فى العصر الحديث


الذى أعرفه واتيقنه تمام اليقين عن النكسه..انها السبب فيما نعانيه الأن كمصريين من مشكلات اقتصاديه واجتماعيه وأخلاقيه وكذلك الموجه الارهابيه


النكسه رغم انى لم اعايشها ...الا انى من خلال قراءاتى عنها وسماعى لقصص وروايات كتيره خاصه بها..أعتبرها كانت نقطة تحول بالسلب خطيره فى تاريخ مصر الحديث....خسرنا فيها كرامتنا وعزتنا والالاف من خيرة شباببنا..وكذلك أموال طائله جعلتنا نستدين والى الان... ورغم ان تلاها انتصار العاشر من رمضان ..الا ان الانتصار ده لم يمحى أثار النكسه من واقعنا او من الذاكره...




وطبعا وبلا جدال وباعترافه شخصيا ..فان عبد الناصر يتحمل وحده سبب النكسه..لأنه كان يعلم جيدا بوبجود فساد فى الجيش وكان يعلم تماما ان المشير عبد الحكيم عامر لا يصلح لقيادة الجيش المصرى..وذلك بعد ما حدث منه عام 56 من سوء قياده للجيش المصرى.... وللعلم فأن العدوان الثلاثى على مصر انتهى سياسيا وبجهود دوليه وأيضا عبر المقاومه الشعبيه الفرديه للبواسل فى بورسعيد .. وليس عن طريق الجيش المصرى وقتها.... وايضا كان القرار التعسفى لعبد الناصر باغلاق مضيق تيران امام الملاحه الاسرائليه هو الحجه التى اتخذتها اسرائيل كذريعه للهجوم على مصر لأنها اعتبرت اغلاق المضيق امامها بمثابة اعلان حرب من عبد الناصر


ان الحديث عن النكسه يوجع القلب حقيقة وهى خطيئه لعبد الناصر تعتبر وصمة عار فى تاريخه..الى جانب وصمة العار الاخرى المتمثله فى الغدر بالاخوان المسلمين والتنكيل بهم ...بدرجه لم تحدث معهم حتى من ألد اعداء الاسلام



والنكسه كانت كالزلزال الذى تلاه عدة توابع أثرت بالسلب على المجتمع المصرى فى جميع مناحى حياته...فظهر الهوس الدينى من ناحيه... وظهرت الخلاعه والتحرريه من ناحية اخرى....وكفر الكثير بمبادئ الثوره وبرجالاتها...و....و....و أشياء كثيره تغيرت تحتاج الى كتاب لكى نسردها فيه


*فاذا كنت قد عاصرت النكسه فما هى ذكرياتك عنها وما هى أسبابها من وجهة نظرك؟*


*واذا لم تعاصرها ..فما الذى قرأته أو سمعته عنها ..وما هو الرأى الذى تبلور فى ذهنك حولها  فى نهاية الامر؟*

----------


## Abdou Basha

*النكسة قريت عنها.. حاولت أثناء قيامي ببحث التخرج أن أفهم الأثر الذي تركته في وجدان هذا الشعب .. الحقيقة.. أني أعتقد أن  وفاة عبدالناصر ونهاية عهده كانت في هذا اليوم .

بدأ عصر السادات الذي نعيش في امتداده الآن بدأ مع النكسة.. توجهات مصر اختلفت .. نظرتها إلى العالم.. أمور كثيرة .. أهمها رؤية العرب وتعاملهم مع المصريين .. كان السادات وضعف إمكانيات مصر بسبب الحروب ترسيخا لعصر جديد.. يصبح فيه العرب دون وجود فعال لمصر ..

هكذا أرى ذلك التاريخ ..

يا ريتني عندي وقت أكتر يا محمود.. كنت كتبت أكتر لإن الموضوع مهم جدا .. ولازم الصورة تتنقل وتبقى في أذهاننا .. لايمكن أن تتصور حجم الإذلال الذي عاشه عبدالناصر عقب النكسة .. وحجم ما تحمله السادات بسبب الحاجة للمساعدات .

يجب على دعاة الحروب أن يفكروا كثيرا .. فقد كانت الهزيمة إنصياعا لهذا المنطق ..

شكرا على الموضوع .. ولعلي أعود في وقت آخر ..

___________

عبدالرحمن مصطفى

*

----------


## العربى الأول

*الأخ الكريم \ عصفور الشعر*
*كثيرون من يتحاملون على عبدالناصر ويحملونه المسئوليه كامله عن نكسه 67 وما أراه أن تحميل عبدالناصر لهذه النكسه ظلم بين . أما موضوع التنكيل بالأخوان المسلمين فهذه مصيبه ناصر الكبيره ووصمه العار التى ألمت بتاريخه وتضحياته الكبيره*
*وخلال قرأتى لبعض ما كتبه الأستاذ عاطف هلال وجدت هذه الكلمات التى أتفق معه فيها*
*  وقال فيها*
*((ولى كلمة بمناسبة ذكر عبد الناصر هى : أننى أتمنى أن يأتى اليوم الذى نقول فيه عن حق أن صاحب الفضل الأول (من البشر) فى نصر أكتوبر هو عبد الناصر ، يليه مباشرة الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلى .. كان عبد الناصر محاربا عنيدا ولم يكن سياسيا وهذا كان عيبه . وبصرف النظر عن نكسة يونيو التى لم يتح فيها له أو لأى فرد من الشعب أن يكون محاربا ، فإن أردت أن تعرف حياة محارب عنيد ، فهز شجرة حياته (كما قال الأديب إرنست همنجواى فى عبارة شهيرة له ) من جذورها ، فسوف تكتشف معدن هذا الرجل ، وسوف تتساقط الثمار أمامك .))*
ا

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *النكسة قريت عنها.. حاولت أثناء قيامي ببحث التخرج أن أفهم الأثر الذي تركته في وجدان هذا الشعب .. الحقيقة.. أني أعتقد أن وفاة عبدالناصر ونهاية عهده كانت في هذا اليوم .*
> 
> *بدأ عصر السادات الذي نعيش في امتداده الآن بدأ مع النكسة.. توجهات مصر اختلفت .. نظرتها إلى العالم.. أمور كثيرة .. أهمها رؤية العرب وتعاملهم مع المصريين .. كان السادات وضعف إمكانيات مصر بسبب الحروب ترسيخا لعصر جديد.. يصبح فيه العرب دون وجود فعال لمصر ..*
> 
> *هكذا أرى ذلك التاريخ ..*
> 
> *يا ريتني عندي وقت أكتر يا محمود.. كنت كتبت أكتر لإن الموضوع مهم جدا .. ولازم الصورة تتنقل وتبقى في أذهاننا .. لايمكن أن تتصور حجم الإذلال الذي عاشه عبدالناصر عقب النكسة .. وحجم ما تحمله السادات بسبب الحاجة للمساعدات .*
> 
> *يجب على دعاة الحروب أن يفكروا كثيرا .. فقد كانت الهزيمة إنصياعا لهذا المنطق ..*
> ...


 
*أتفق معك تماما يا عبده...فوفاة عبد الناصر الحقيقيه ..كانت بالتحديد يوم ظهوره على شاشات التلفزيون ليعلن وفاته... أقصد تنحيه....!!!!!!!!!!!*



*ومعك أيضا فى النقطه الاخرى التى لفت النظر اليها...ف من أسوء سلبيات الثوره أنها جرتنا الى أربعة حروب((حرب 56..حرب اليمن ..حرب 67...حرب 73)) ..تم فيها اهدار الكثير والكثير من ثروات مصر ..سواء ثروات ماديه او بشريه..وكان الاجدر برجالات الثوره أن يوجهوا تلك الثروات والطاقات الماديه والبشريه فى البناء والتعمير... وصياغة وطن جديد بجيش أقوى..وليس الزج بمصر فى ميادين القتال بدون وعى وبدون استعداد...!!!!*



*وأدعو معك يا عبده أن يتعظ دعاة الحرب من الماضى الغير بعيد...فقد أثبت التاريخ ان الشعارات الزائفه الفارغه والمجوفه(((حنحارب ..حنحارب)))لا تأتى بنصر*



*على فكره يا عبده ..مازلت فى شوق الى أن أقرأ وجهة نظرك الكامله حول النكسه..أنتظر مداخله أخرى منك...وربنا يعينك فى الامتحانات وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله *

----------


## R17E

توت :

بعض الهزائم تصنع النصر ... و بعض النصر يصنع الهزائم ...

حينما إنهزم المصريون في وكسة 67 بلا حرب كان فضيلة الشيخ متولي الشعراوي بالجزائر و صلي ركعتين شكراً لله لِأنه أرد بمصر الخير 

فلو إنتصر المصريون مع ولائهم للشيوعية و الماركسية لكفر الجميع بالله .

أما الجيش الذي لم يحارب و ظهرت فضائح قادته علي الفضائيات . 

يكفيه فخراً معركة شدوان حفنة من الجنود مقابل طائرات و قاذفات و..... 

لي صديق " عجوز" كان هنـاك لا يزال يحتفظ بصورة لشخص ما محي منها أكثر مما تبقي يريني إيها في كل مرة ثم يحكي لي كيف ضحي بنفسه لينجو هو و إثنين من رفاقه ثُم كيف إستبدله زملائه مع الجنود الاسرائيليين مقابل بطيخه لكل رأس 

إن ما نجهله يا صديقي أكثر مما نعلمه 

و لكن ما نعلمه يقيناً  أن وكسة 67 هي نتيجة حتمية و منطقية لِأسباب سبقتها و إذا مثلنـا تاريخ المسلمين بمنحني يصعد و يهبط عبر التاريخ فوكسة 67 كانت أدني نقطة علي الاطلاق لهذا المنحني



دمت .

----------


## طريق

*عصفور الشعر*
*أعتقد أننا المصريون أكثر شعب على الأرض احتفاء بهزائمه، فلم نعرف خلال تاريخنا الحديث حادثة أريق حولها من الأحبار وتراكم حولها من الأراء والكلمات والنقاشات مثل نكسة 1967، هناك جيل كامل من الكتاب تأسست كتاباتهم على ما انكشف لهم من حقائق ثغرات ونقاط ضعف البناء الناصري بسبب النكسة. وحتى بعد تحقيق النصر لم نتجاوز نكسة 1967 تجاوزا روحيا حقيقيا، ظللنا حتى اليوم أسرى لها بصورة أو بأخرى.*
*أيضا أعتقد أن السبب الأساسي الكامن وراء احتفائنا بالنكسة هو الاستغلال السياسي البشع الذي حدث أعقاب النصر، هناك نظامان ورئيسان استمدا شرعيتهما في الحكم من نصر أكتوبر، مبارك والسادات، وطبعا اقترن ذلك بحملة هائلة من التطبيل والتزمير للرئيسين وللنصر العسكري في أكتوبر. هذا الاستغلال غير المشروع للنصر (فلا علاقة منطقية بين المشاركة في صنع أكتوبر وبين حكم مصر) صنع حالة ارتداد نفسي للمصريين فأصبحوا أكثر رغبة في استدعاء ذكريات الهزيمة..*
*أفضل ما قرأته عن النكسة كان تصريحا للروائي الألماني "جونتر جراس" الذي زار مصر في أعقاب حصوله على جائزة نوبل وقال نصا أن المصريين توفرت لهما فرصتان تاريخيتان للنهضة إحداهما بعد هزيمة 1967 والأخرى بعد نصر أكتوبر، ولم يقل الرجل أن الفرصتين ضاعتا لكن ذلك مفهوم طبعا. وهو عندما يقول ذلك فإنه يؤسس كلماته على خبرة ألمانيا بعد الهزيمة في الحرب العالمية الكبرى الثانية وكذلك اليابان وكل مهزوم آخر يتلقن الدرس من هزيمته بشكل كامل..*
*نحن المصريين تلقنا الدرس بشكل جزئي فحققنا أكتوبر وتجاوزنا الخيبة العسكرية لكن الخيبة السياسية التي أدت إليها كغياب الديموقراطية والشفافية وحكم القانون واحترام حريات التعبير والاختلاف والتفكير، وهي أخطاء البناء الناصري التي أدت إلى النكسة، فلم نتجاوزها بعد..*
*وهو سبب قوي آخر ليظل هذا الشبح التاريخي مسيطرا على أفقنا وقابلا للاستدعاء في كل وقت*
*أشكرك على الطرح الجيد والملائم للوقت والظرف*
*تحياتي*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *الأخ الكريم \ عصفور الشعر*
> *كثيرون من يتحاملون على عبدالناصر ويحملونه المسئوليه كامله عن نكسه 67 وما أراه أن تحميل عبدالناصر لهذه النكسه ظلم بين . أما موضوع التنكيل بالأخوان المسلمين فهذه مصيبه ناصر الكبيره ووصمه العار التى ألمت بتاريخه وتضحياته الكبيره*
> *وخلال قرأتى لبعض ما كتبه الأستاذ عاطف هلال وجدت هذه الكلمات التى أتفق معه فيها*
> *وقال فيها*
> *((ولى كلمة بمناسبة ذكر عبد الناصر هى : أننى أتمنى أن يأتى اليوم الذى نقول فيه عن حق أن صاحب الفضل الأول (من البشر) فى نصر أكتوبر هو عبد الناصر ، يليه مباشرة الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلى .. كان عبد الناصر محاربا عنيدا ولم يكن سياسيا وهذا كان عيبه . وبصرف النظر عن نكسة يونيو التى لم يتح فيها له أو لأى فرد من الشعب أن يكون محاربا ، فإن أردت أن تعرف حياة محارب عنيد ، فهز شجرة حياته (كما قال الأديب إرنست همنجواى فى عبارة شهيرة له ) من جذورها ، فسوف تكتشف معدن هذا الرجل ، وسوف تتساقط الثمار أمامك .))*
> ا


 
أخى الكريم فى الله وفى الغربه((العربى الاول))


لا أخفيك سرا...فقد كنت أتمنى أن تشارك برأيك حول موضوعى هذا الذى طرحته حول أسباب نكسة 67...بل كنت على وشك ارسال رساله خاصه لك ولبعض من يهمنى رأيهم..ولكن يبدو أنك قرأت رسالتى قبل ان تغادرذهنى...وأحمد الله على هذا 



*ولكنى أيضا مازلت أنتظر مداخلتك ورأيك حول اسباب نكسة 67 ...فالحديث عن عبد الناصر ليس هو الموضوع الاساسى الذى طرحته...رغم ان كلامك عن عبد الناصر يعتبر اضافه جيده وتؤخذ بعين الاعتبار... ولكن لكل مقام مقال..فهلا أسعدتنى بعرض وجهة نظرك حول ما حدث فى يوم 5 يونيو 1967؟* 


أما عن رأيى حول عبد الناصرودوره الرئيسى والفاعل فى النكسه... فهو نابع من قراءات متعدده لكتاب متنوعين ... ومن كل الاتجاهات الفكريه والسياسيه...وأحيطك علما أخى الكريم فأنا لا ولم ولن أنتمى الى اى حزب او اتجاه فكرى معين..فانا أميل الى اعتناق الفكر الحر..والذى أحسبه خير طريق للموضوعيه ..


وعبد الناصر لا يختلف عليه اثنان بأنه لم يكن ديموقراطيا((ولن أقول  ديكتاتور )).. وبأنه أيضا لم يكن لديه ذلك الوعى السياسى ..فقد كان انفعالى ومتسرع أحيانا فى اتخاذ القرارت المصيريه(( ولن أقول أحمق))...وانا هنا انتقد عبد الناصر كرجل حكم مصر ..ولا أنتقده شخصيا..فليس بينى وبينه اى عداوه...وقد يكون رجلا رائعا وفلته من فلتات عصرنا الحديث..ولكن ك ((محارب عنيد )) كما وصفه الاخ الكريم عاطف هلال...والمحاربين مكانهم الطبيعى ثكنات الجيش ..فهم هناك مبدعون...أما السياسه وقياده دوله..فتحتاج رجالا أخرين بمواصفات أخرى .... تحتاج من لديهم سعة الصدر لتقبل المعارضين لهم ..لا التنكيل والزج بهم فى غياهب المعتقلات... ليموت منهم من يموت ويجن منهم من يجن...تحتاج رجالا   يستمعون للاراء ..ويؤمنون بالمشوره...من لديهم الحنكه والدهاء السياسى والفطنه...لا من هم مصابين بجنون العظمه...وينصتون للمنافقين وحملة المباخر فى زهو وخيلاء


*لا أريد ان يجرفنا الحديث حول عبد الناصر عن مسار موضوعنا الاساسى ...وأعتذر ان كنت أطلت بعض الشئ فى تعقيبى على مداخلتك أخى الكريم ((العربى الاول))..وأعلم انك تريد ان تعقب ايضا على كلامى هذا حول عبد الناصر.. ولكنى أستسمحك ان تتحدث أولا عن وجهة نظرك حول أسباب وتداعيات النكسه..وبعد ذلك نستطيع ان نتناقش سويا حول عبد الناصر وقد يشاركنا الاخرين ايضا*

لك منى كل تحيه وتقدير ::  

عصفور الشعر :توت ::

----------


## الصعيدي

*موضوع جميل عصفور الشعر .. والأجمل منه صاحبه .. كم أحب أن أشارك في موضوعاتك .. انت ما بتجيش ليه .. ههههههههه 
أثارت المشاركات في نفسي بعض التساؤلات ..
إذا لم تكن مناقشة أسباب هذه الهزيمة ستبدأ بالنقاش حول المتسبب الرئيسي فيها وهي النظام الحاكم في مصر في الستينيات .. فحول ماذا سيكون النقاش ؟؟
حول الجنود المساكين الذين تركوا بغير زاد أو سلاح في صحراء سيناء .. ثم قيل لهم ( إياك إياك أن تبتل بالماء ) ؟؟
أم حول آلاف الرجال الذين ضيعوا مصر وخذلوها بموتهم الغير مبرر على هذه الأرض الغالية ؟؟
أم .. أم .. تساؤل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نعم .. لا لدعاة الحرب
ولا لأصحاب الشعارات الكاذبة الجوفاء .. من هم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وعلى دعاة الحرب أن يفكروا كثيرا .. في الاستسلام ؟؟ أم في حسن الإعداد ؟؟
أنا معاكم يا أبناء مصر .. وربنا معانا ان شاء الله .. تحياتي*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> توت :
> 
> بعض الهزائم تصنع النصر ... و بعض النصر يصنع الهزائم ...
> 
> حينما إنهزم المصريون في وكسة 67 بلا حرب كان فضيلة الشيخ متولي الشعراوي بالجزائر و صلي ركعتين شكراً لله لِأنه أرد بمصر الخير 
> 
> فلو إنتصر المصريون مع ولائهم للشيوعية و الماركسية لكفر الجميع بالله .
> 
> أما الجيش الذي لم يحارب و ظهرت فضائح قادته علي الفضائيات . 
> ...


توأمى الفكرى وصديقى الذى رأنى ولم اراه((يراع))



*فعلا بعض الهزائم تصنع نصر.. وبعض النصر يصنع هزائم .. وأصدق دليل على مقولتك هذى ..هو ما حدث فى غزوة أحد*

ولكن ما حدث فى 67 وكذلك 73 شيئا أخر تماما ..من وجهة نظرى...فما حدث فى 67 لم يكن مجرد هزيمه او حتى نكسه..قد تكون بدايه لنصر((*فأى نصر هذا الذى نحن فيه الان)*)...انما كان نتيجه طبيعيه ..لعبث بعض الشباب المتحمسين قليلو الخبره بالنار والتى حرقت مصر وأدمتها...شباب وجدوا أنفسهم فجأه يتحكمون فى مقدرات البلاد والعباد....وعلى رأس هؤلاء الشباب عبد الناصر وكان عمره وقتها حوالى 36 عاما  قضى نصفها فى الجيش بين البندقية والمدفع ...*شباب اعمتهم شهوة السلطه ..فبدلا من أن يعودوا الثكناتهم العسكريه..تشبثوا بالحكم ..وما أحلى الجلوس على كراسى الحكم......*

*ان ما حدث ب 67 و73 أشبه برجل ظل بعبثيه وحمق يلعب بالنار حتى أحرقت ما حوله((67)) ثم بعد ذلك انتفض بكل شجاعه وقوه وتضحيه ليطفئ هذه النار ....ولم يخمدها((73))!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*ولكنى أتفق معك تماما ومع الشيخ الشعراوى حينما سجد ركعتين شكر لله..فكل ما يأتينا من الله هو خير ..حتى لو ظهر لنا غير ذلك*


وأخيرا هناك تعريف جميل جدا جدا لرجل السياسه أود لو أختم به مداخلتك الذكيه أخى الكريم يراع


فالسياسى  هو الرجل الذى يشعل النيران  فى بيتك ثم تجده أول المتطوعين والمسارعين بكل حماس لاخماد هذه النار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أشكرك وكلى امتنان على مداخلتك أخى الكريم يراع  ::  


عصفور الشعر((المصاب بلعنة العقل)):توت ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *عصفور الشعر*
> *أعتقد أننا المصريون أكثر شعب على الأرض احتفاء بهزائمه، فلم نعرف خلال تاريخنا الحديث حادثة أريق حولها من الأحبار وتراكم حولها من الأراء والكلمات والنقاشات مثل نكسة 1967، هناك جيل كامل من الكتاب تأسست كتاباتهم على ما انكشف لهم من حقائق ثغرات ونقاط ضعف البناء الناصري بسبب النكسة. وحتى بعد تحقيق النصر لم نتجاوز نكسة 1967 تجاوزا روحيا حقيقيا، ظللنا حتى اليوم أسرى لها بصورة أو بأخرى.*
> *أيضا أعتقد أن السبب الأساسي الكامن وراء احتفائنا بالنكسة هو الاستغلال السياسي البشع الذي حدث أعقاب النصر، هناك نظامان ورئيسان استمدا شرعيتهما في الحكم من نصر أكتوبر، مبارك والسادات، وطبعا اقترن ذلك بحملة هائلة من التطبيل والتزمير للرئيسين وللنصر العسكري في أكتوبر. هذا الاستغلال غير المشروع للنصر (فلا علاقة منطقية بين المشاركة في صنع أكتوبر وبين حكم مصر) صنع حالة ارتداد نفسي للمصريين فأصبحوا أكثر رغبة في استدعاء ذكريات الهزيمة..*
> *أفضل ما قرأته عن النكسة كان تصريحا للروائي الألماني "جونتر جراس" الذي زار مصر في أعقاب حصوله على جائزة نوبل وقال نصا أن المصريين توفرت لهما فرصتان تاريخيتان للنهضة إحداهما بعد هزيمة 1967 والأخرى بعد نصر أكتوبر، ولم يقل الرجل أن الفرصتين ضاعتا لكن ذلك مفهوم طبعا. وهو عندما يقول ذلك فإنه يؤسس كلماته على خبرة ألمانيا بعد الهزيمة في الحرب العالمية الكبرى الثانية وكذلك اليابان وكل مهزوم آخر يتلقن الدرس من هزيمته بشكل كامل..*
> *نحن المصريين تلقنا الدرس بشكل جزئي فحققنا أكتوبر وتجاوزنا الخيبة العسكرية لكن الخيبة السياسية التي أدت إليها كغياب الديموقراطية والشفافية وحكم القانون واحترام حريات التعبير والاختلاف والتفكير، وهي أخطاء البناء الناصري التي أدت إلى النكسة، فلم نتجاوزها بعد..*
> *وهو سبب قوي آخر ليظل هذا الشبح التاريخي مسيطرا على أفقنا وقابلا للاستدعاء في كل وقت*
> *أشكرك على الطرح الجيد والملائم للوقت والظرف*
> *تحياتي*


 

أخى الكريم ((نوران))


دعنى ..((*وليسمح لى بهذا.. كل من حضروا هنا*))..دعنى أرفع لمداخلتك قبعتى ...فقد تفوقت على كل المداخلات وعلى طرحى نفسه((*مع احترامى للجميع*))..وبعد قرأتى لها شعرت انك لخصت ما حدث وربطت الماضى بالحاضر ببراعة جراح ماهر فى التشريح


*وأهم ما جاء فى مداخلتك تلك الكلمات التى أدعو الجميع ان يقرؤها بتمعن*


*(((أعتقد أن السبب الأساسي الكامن وراء احتفائنا بالنكسة هو الاستغلال السياسي البشع الذي حدث أعقاب النصر، هناك نظامان ورئيسان استمدا شرعيتهما في الحكم من نصر أكتوبر، مبارك والسادات، وطبعا اقترن ذلك بحملة هائلة من التطبيل والتزمير للرئيسين وللنصر العسكري في أكتوبر. هذا الاستغلال غير المشروع للنصر (فلا علاقة منطقية بين المشاركة في صنع أكتوبر وبين حكم مصر) صنع حالة ارتداد نفسي للمصريين فأصبحوا أكثر رغبة في استدعاء ذكريات الهزيمة..)))*



*نعم أخى الكريم ان التاريخ ببساطه يكرر نفسه....فبعد قيام الضباط الاحرار بالثوره...كان من المفروض أن يعودوا لمواقعهم الاصليه ((الجيش)) ولكن ما حدث ((وما تكرر بعد ذلك فى الحقبه الساداتيه والمباركيه)) انهم طمعوا بالحكم  واستغلوا نجاح الانقلاب.. ومباركة المجتمع الدولى..وموالاة الاخوان المسلمين لهم..بأن  أستمدوا شرعيتهم فى الحكم بحجة الحفاظ على نجاحات الثوره وتحقيق مبادئها فعليا..والله اتعجب حتى يكاد يفتك بى التعجب ((فما أشبه الليلة بالبارحه))!!!!*



*أخى الكريم أجمل ما فى مداخلتك تلك الاضافه ((والتى هى بمثابة أضافه شخصيه لى فلم أقرأها من قبل))  وأقصد هنا تصريح الروائى الالمانى حول نكسة 67*
*((أن المصريين توفرت لهما فرصتان تاريخيتان للنهضة إحداهما بعد هزيمة 1967 والأخرى بعد نصر أكتوبر،))*



*أحترم جدا هذا الرأى .. وأحترم أى رأى يأتى من خارج المستطيل الاخضر...فالمتفرجين فى أغلب الاحيان يشاهدون ويكشفون الملعب أكثر من اللاعبين أنفسهم المشتركين بالمباراه  وأعتقد ان قصدى من مثلى هذا   واضح جدا!!!!!!!!!*




*أشكرك أخى الكريم ((نوران)) ثانية  على مداخلتك التى اقتربت كثيرا جدا لدرجة التلامس مما حدث قبل وأثناء وبعد النكسه* 



*عصفور الشعر:توت*

----------


## بنت مصر

مجهود رائع اخي توت 
أحييك وأشكرك عليه جدااااااااا


.. قمت بنقله الي قاعة السياسة حيث انه المكان المخصص لهذا النوع من الموضوعات


بسنت

----------


## العربى الأول

*أخى الحبيب \ عصفور الشعر*

*طبعا سأرد يا عزيزى*

*ولكن ما أسعدني وأضحكنى هو ما قامت به الأخت ( بنت مصر ) بنقل الموضوع الى قاعة القضايا السياسيه*
*حيث استاذنا الكبير \ عاطف هلال الذى أنتظر مشاركته .*



*أما عن أسباب الهزيمه*

*أرى أن هزيمه 67 ترتبط ارتباط وثيق بتحالفات دوليه سبقت النكسه ب أحدى عشر عاما ، ففى عام 1956 تأمرت فرنسا وبريطانيا واسرائيل على القيام بعدوان ضد مصر ، وكانت لكل دوله مصلحتها فى هذا العدوان،*
*وفى نفس العام 1956 صدر قرار الكنيست الأسرائيلى بضم سيناء الى اراضيها .*
*وهذا يعنى أن التخطيط لهذه الحرب لم تكن فكره حديثه.*

*ومن ضمن الأسباب ما قاله اللواء نبيل فؤاد الخبير العسكري والأستراتيجي*
*احد الأسباب الرئيسية لما حدث في 1967 محاولة تخطي مصر للحاجز التكنولوجي الذي لم يكن مسموحا لها بتجاوزه في هذا الوقت، مثل إطلاق نماذج تجريبية لصواريخ ارض- ارض يصل مداها إلى 600 كيلومتر، أيضا نجحت في اختبار النموذج التجريبي للطائرة “القاهرة 300” التي تقارب إمكانياتها “الميراج 2000” في التسعينات، وكان ذلك احد الأسباب الرئيسية التي استدرجت بسببها مصر للحرب في 1967.*


*ونكسة 1967 لم تضعف الروح القومية ولم تضعف من قدرة العرب بالعكس وحدت الأمة العربية، وكافة الجهود القادرة الشاملة العربية بالكامل وضعت في إطار تحرير الأرض، الاتفاق مع مصر وسوريا على معركة ثنائية مشتركة مصيرية يدعمها دول العمق العربي وبطبيعة الحال هذا التضامن وهذا الإعداد هو ما أدى إلى نصر أكتوبر.*

*الحديث عن حرب 1967 لا ينفصل عن الحديث عن حرب 1973 فكلاهما يعطي للمصريين والعرب درسا وعبرة، فالهزائم في الحروب مسألة موجودة في التاريخ منذ القدم ولكن أهم وأبرز ما في نكسة 1967 هي الإرادة العربية التي انتصرت ولم تنكسر ولم تضعف بل صمدت عندما رفعت شعار ما اخذ بالقوة لا يسترد إلا بالقوة ووضعت خطة قومية شاملة عربية بحته لإزالة آثار العدوان، فالجيش الذي انهزم في 1967 هو الذي انتصر في ،1973 فالشعب العربي لم يهزم ولم ينكسر عبدالناصر وبعد النكسه بأيام قام الجيش المصري بعمليه ايلات وأستمرت حرب الأستنزاف من عام 1967 حتى عام 1970.*


*ومن نتائج نكسه 1967 إقناع السوفييت بأن يمدونا بنوع جديد من الصواريخ هو “سام 3” ومدفعية حديثة من نوع “الشلكة”، ومجموعة من أجهزة الرادار الحديثة وكانت قضيتنا الأساسية والمحور الرئيسي هو تجميع دفاع جوي قوي،وبالفعل تم بناء حائط الصواريخ الذي كان نقطة الفصل في تحقيق النصر، وهذا من نتائج حرب 1967 التي أفادتنا كثيرا رغم مرارتها وقسوتها الشديدة، وأصبح لدى القوات المصرية حائط صورايخ قوي جيد.*

*أخى وعزيزي \ عصفور*


*أما الحديث عن عبد الناصر فيطول وأنا لست ناصريا ولكن كان حديثى من باب احقاق الحق*
*فعبد الناصر هو القوميه العربيه وحلم الشعب العربى.*
*عبدالناصر هو السد العالي و قناه السويس التى لو لم يؤممها عبدالناصر ما تأممت الى يومنا هذا.*
*أقولها بصراحه عبدالناصر هو حبيب الملايين من الشعب المصرى والعربى وهذه حقيقه لا أستطيع أن انكرها وأنا لست من هؤلاء الملايين لأنى بصراحه شديده لا أحب الكولونيل ناصر*

*عندما أتخيل صوره الشهيد سيد قطب على منصة الاعدام أنسى كل حسنات عبدالناصر وأقول ليته كان حيا حتى نتمكن من محاكمته محاكمه علنيه*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *موضوع جميل عصفور الشعر .. والأجمل منه صاحبه .. كم أحب أن أشارك في موضوعاتك .. انت ما بتجيش ليه .. ههههههههه* 
> *أثارت المشاركات في نفسي بعض التساؤلات ..*
> *إذا لم تكن مناقشة أسباب هذه الهزيمة ستبدأ بالنقاش حول المتسبب الرئيسي فيها وهي النظام الحاكم في مصر في الستينيات .. فحول ماذا سيكون النقاش ؟؟*
> *حول الجنود المساكين الذين تركوا بغير زاد أو سلاح في صحراء سيناء .. ثم قيل لهم ( إياك إياك أن تبتل بالماء ) ؟؟*
> *أم حول آلاف الرجال الذين ضيعوا مصر وخذلوها بموتهم الغير مبرر على هذه الأرض الغالية ؟؟*
> *أم .. أم .. تساؤل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *نعم .. لا لدعاة الحرب*
> *ولا لأصحاب الشعارات الكاذبة الجوفاء .. من هم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *وعلى دعاة الحرب أن يفكروا كثيرا .. في الاستسلام ؟؟ أم في حسن الإعداد ؟؟*
> *أنا معاكم يا أبناء مصر .. وربنا معانا ان شاء الله .. تحياتي*



أخى الكريم((محمد عبد السلام))

حقيقة قد اثلج صدرى تواجدك بموضوعى .. وأعترف فعلا بأنى مقل للغايه فى طرح موضوعات بعيدا عن قاعات الشعر والخواطر الادبيه..ولكن هذا الموضوع صراحة قد فرض نفسه مع مرور 38 عام على النكسه..وودت أن أستزيد بمعلومات جديده حول ما حدث فى هذا اليوم المشهود 


وتساؤلاتك تكاد تقترب أيضا من تساؤلاتى وأضم صوتى الى صوتك...بل وتدمينى عباراتك عندما تذكرنى بخيرة شباب مصر وهم ينسحبون من أرض سيناء بلاغطاء جوى .. مما جعل الالاف منهم صيد سهلا لرصاص وقنابل العدو الصهيونى..*أى ذنب وأى خطيئه تلك التى ارتكبها واقترفها النظام الحاكم فى تلك الحقبة المأساويه من تاريخ مصر الحديث!!!!!!؟*



أما لدعاة الحرب فعليهم طبعا الا يستسلموا .. فقط عليهم الاهتداء بالايه الكريمه ((*وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط خيل)*)... والحمد لله رغم كل مساوئ هذه الحقبه الحاليه((حقبة مبارك))الا ان المؤشرات تقول ان جيشنا والحمد لله قوى بما فيه الكفايه وقد تطور كثيرا جدا وبه من الكفاءات والكوادرمن تستطيع *((((الدفاع))))* عن الاراضى المصريه ضد أى حماقات...والرئيس مبارك رغم مساوئ عصره الا انه ليس هذا المتهور الارعن الاخرق الاحمق الذى من الممكن ان يجرنا الى حروب اخرى بغير اسباب قويه وقويه جدااااااااااااا


*مازال الحديث حول النكسه مشتعلا وقد نحتاج مداخله او عدة مداخلات أخرى منك أخى الكريم((الصعيدى)) فلا تحرمنا من أرائك التى نحترمها ونجلها جميعا حتى ولو اختلفنا حولها* 



عصفور الشعر((اللاهث وراء الحقيقه)):توت ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> مجهود رائع اخي توت 
> أحييك وأشكرك عليه جدااااااااا
> 
> 
> .. قمت بنقله الي قاعة السياسة حيث انه المكان المخصص لهذا النوع من الموضوعات
> 
> 
> بسنت


 
حراااااااام عليكى يا بسنت ...أنتى عايزانى لما أرجع مصر يقبضوا على فى المطار بحجة الكلام فى السياسه ::  


طبعا  مجرد مزحه ..واشكرك على اطرائك وكلامك الجميل الذى اخجلنى صراحة ::   ::  


انا طبعا يسعدنى ويشرفنى ان موضوعى ينتقل الى قاعة الاخ الكريم ((عاطف هلال))...وطبعا رأيه حيكون أضافه مهمه جدا..خصوصا انه أكيد ممن عايشوا تلك الفتره المؤلمه من تاريخ مصر..وفى انتظار رأيه وتعليقاته على كل المداخلات... وانا كل غرضى من الموضوع ده أنى وغيرى من الجيل الحالى .. يحاول يرسم صوره ذهنيه أقرب الى الحقيقه حول ما تم فى حرب الايام السته

----------


## طارق بن زياد

الموضوع نحتاج أن نأخذ منه دروس و قد أتت مناسبته
فقط سمعت محاضرات عن اسرائيل و مدى الجهود الضخمة و المتواصلة لنجاح ذلك النظام الصهيوني و اعطائه قوة هائلة عن طريق ربط الصهيونية بالدين
الخلاصة أن عدونا شديد النظام و الترتيب المسبق

و شاهدت فيلمين تسجيليين من قناة الجزيرة أنتجو من مدة ، عن شهود عيان يتحدثون عن الحرب من مصريين و يهود
لا توجد معركة حقيقية
الانسحاب صدرت به أوامر من أول ساعات الهجوم الاسرائيلي على الطيران المصري الذي ضرب فوق الأرض
الشهداء بعشرات الألوف
تم اعدام بعض الاسرى بطريقة اسرائيلية
استلقاء صف من الاسرى على الأرض و يمر فوقهم دبابة اسرئيلية فتدفنهم و تقتلهم في خطوة واحدة

و أهم من المعركة في سيناء
ضياع القدس من أيدي الفلسطينيين و المسلمين

هذا بخلاف ما ضاع من الأردن
و سوريا

معنى ذلك أن ضرب مصر كان ضربا لكل العرب
و ما أخذ من فلسطين و الأردن و سوريا كما هو معروف لم يرجع حتى يومنا بالرغم من أكثر من عشر سنين على التفاوض

الخلاصة الضعيف الذي جاره اسرائيلي معرض للقتل و الطرد من أرضه
و أن اسرائيل مبنية فوق السلاح من أول يوم فيجب على من يجاورها ان يكون كفؤ لها أي مستعد كل لحظة

----------


## الصعيدي

*ما زلت أشارك معكم أخي توت
ولكن خليني أتساءل بس وأترك لكم الإجابة
هل كانت هزيمة 67 كارثة ؟؟
أم أنها نتيجة لكوارث أكبر بكثير من حجم هزيمة عسكرية في معركة ؟؟
هل انهزم الجيش المصري ؟؟
وماذا إذاً عن الشعب ؟؟
وإذا مرغت إسرائيل أنف الجيش المصري في التراب ؟؟
فمن فعل ذلك بالشعب ؟؟
هل كانت الهزيمة هي المرض ؟؟
أم أنها عرض من أعراض .. لمرض استفحل وفتك بهذا البلد الطيب ؟؟
ولكن
الصورة وان بدت قاتمة .. فأعتقد أنها ليست سوداء
هل كان الحل سهلاً ؟؟
أو دعوني أقول .. ممكناً ؟؟
وهل نجح هذا الشعب في تجاوز المحنة ؟؟
كيف ؟؟
ومتى ؟؟
هل العدو حقا لا يقهر ؟؟
أم أن الشعب الأبي هو الذي لا يقهر ؟؟
خلينا ندردشوا شوية .. وراجع لك يا توت .. يالغالي*

----------


## R17E

> *ما زلت أشارك معكم أخي توت*
> *ولكن خليني أتساءل بس وأترك لكم الإجابة*
> *هل كانت هزيمة 67 كارثة ؟؟*
> *أم أنها نتيجة لكوارث أكبر بكثير من حجم هزيمة عسكرية في معركة ؟؟*
> *هل انهزم الجيش المصري ؟؟*
> *وماذا إذاً عن الشعب ؟؟*
> *وإذا مرغت إسرائيل أنف الجيش المصري في التراب ؟؟*
> *فمن فعل ذلك بالشعب ؟؟*
> *هل كانت الهزيمة هي المرض ؟؟*
> ...


أتابعكم 
و أضيف ما سبق لمبررات حبكم " القليلة "

أنتم كذا  ::

----------


## الصعيدي

> أتابعكم 
> و أضيف ما سبق لمبررات حبكم " القليلة "
> أنتم *كذا*  [u]


*الغالي دوما .. يراع .. كلمة ( كذا ) دي فكرتني بلافتة يابن الكذا بتاعة احمد مطر .. نشارك بيها عشان نطري القعدة .. بدل الكلام في السياسة .. هههههههههه .. يقول احمد مطر :
قلت للحاكم : هل أنت الذي انجبتنا؟
قال : لا .. لست انا.
قلت : هل صيرك الله إلــهـــا فوقنا ؟
قال : حاشا ربنا .
قلت : هل نحن طلبنا منك أن تحكمنا؟
قال : كلا .
قلت : هل كانت لنا عشرة أوطان 
وفيها وطن مستعمل زاد على حاجتنا
فوهبنا لك هذا الوطنا؟
قال : لم يحدث .. ولا أحسب هذا ممكنا .
قلت : هل اقرضتنا شيئا 
على أن تخسف الأرض بنا 
إن لم نسدد ديننا ؟
قال : كلا .
قلت : مادمت اذن لست إلـــهـــا 
أو أبـــا
أو حاكما منتخبا
أو مـــالـكـا 
أو دائنــــــا
فلماذا لم تزل يابن الكذا تركبنا؟؟
.... وانتهى الحلم هنا .
أيقظتني طرقات فوق بابي :
افتح الباب لنا يا ابن الزنى .
افتح الباب لنا .
إن في بيتك حلما خائنا .
---------------------
سعيداااااااااااا ..*

----------


## R17E

> *سعيداااااااااااا ..*


سعيده مباركه عليك و علينا 

بس الناس الكبار بيقولوا عن القعدات الطريه كلام تاني  ::  

يعني مبيطروهاش بالكلام يا مولانا 

عموما بلاش نكتر في الكلام قبل ما توت ::   يكرشنا من هنا 

أيوه أنت مشرف هناك بس

سلامات ::

----------


## عـزالديـن

*نكســــة 67

النكسة هى دمار وخراب قد حل بقوم فنكسوا أعلامهم ورؤسهم وأصبح التاريخ يذكرهم كعبرة للآخرين

إن ماتتحدثون عنه  ياسادة هى حرب 67 التى كانت من نتائجها  هزيمة مصر وإحتلال أرض سيناء

والهزيمة لاتعنى نكسة إلا إذا أرادها أصحابها هكذا

والهزيمة ليست عبد الناصر

كان هناك مجلس لقيادة الثورة تلاعب فيما بعد باهداف الثورة 

البلاد كانت تعج بالعديد من الصراعات والتربصات الداخلية والخارجية

الإخوان المسلمين يطالبون بكرسى الحكم دون النظر للتحديات التى تواجهها مصر فى تلك الفترة العصيبة مع عدم وجود رؤية سياسية أو عسكرية أو إجتماعية واضحة لمجريات الأمور فى ظل التحديات الجديدة 

بينما يريد مخلفات عصر الإقطاع أن يعودون إلى سابق عهدهم ويعملون على إضعاف الثورة وفشلها

دولة جديدة على الحدود تخشى أن تستقر الأوضاع الداخلية فى مصر وتساندها القوى العظمى

التنظيم الداخلى للدولة بهيئتها الجديدة يستنزف كل مواردها لإعادة تأهيلها للنظام الجديد

بناء الجبهة الداخلية يحتاج إلى عشرات السنين بعد هزيمة 48 وعدوان 56 

فأين الفترة اللازمة والتمويل اللازم لإلتقاط الأنفاس وإعادة البناء وتجهيز الجيش

حرب 67 مع إسرائيل كانت حتمية , والهزيمة أيضاً كانت حتمية

حاربت مصر من أجل القومية العربية 

وتعهد العرب بالإستمرار فى الحرب حتى آخر قطرة دم جندى مصرى

من يتهم عبد الناصر بأنه سبب الهزيمة نقول له

أتظن أن عبد الناصر الذى بنى السد العالى وأمم قناة السويس 

عبد الناصر الذى حارب الإقطاع وقضى فى عهدة على مجتمع السادة والعبيد

عبد الناصر الذى اهتم بالبناء الداخلى والنهضة الصناعية

عبد الناصر الذى قال بأعلى صوته لا للإمبريالية الأمريكية فى حين أنه كان بإستطاعته أن يكون الفتى المدلل لها فى الشرق الوسط

عبد الناصر الرجل الشريف الذى اضطر ابنائه للعمل لمواصلة الحياة بعد موته

أنقول أن هذا الرجل سبب هزيمة 67

حين نقول هذا فقد ظلمنا الرجل وتاريخة ووضعناه فى كفة واحدة مع من لايريدون لهذا البلد الخير

لنا أن نذكر أن بناء حائط الصواريخ  وتنظيم الحرب الإلكترونية وترقية ودعم القوات الجوية التى كانت من دعائم النصر فى 73 كان بعد هزيمة 67 وقبل موت عبد الناصر 

بمراجعة التاريخ نجد أن هزيمة 67  وماتلاها من نتائج هى مسؤلية شعب كامل


ألف شـكر أخى محمود ( توت آمون ) لطرحك الموضوع للمناقشة

تقبل تحيتى وتقديرى*

----------


## atefhelal

*سأل الأخ الفاضل عصفور الشعر كل من عاصر النكسة عن ذكرياته ، ثم طلب الأخ الفاضل العربى الأول أن أشارك فى الموضوع باعتبارى أحد المعاصرين بحكم السن .. 

أنا من مواليد 1941 وتحمل ذكريات طفولتى البعض من ذكريات الحرب العالمية الثانية .. وخاصة صوت صفارات الإنذار عند غارات الألمان الجوية .. وصياح المنادين فى الشوارع بنداء "إطفى النور" .. ثم عاصرت فى بداية الصبا أحداث ثورة يوليو .. ثم العدوان الثلاثى .. ثم تفاصيل النكسة وحرب الإستنزاف وعبور أكتوبر 1973 .. ومع النكسة كنت مهندسا مكلفا بمناجم حديد أسوان ومعفيا من الخدمة العسكرية "لم يصبنى الدور".. ولكن الدم كان فائرا فى عروقى وفى أعلى درجة غليانه مثل كل شباب مصر فى ذلك الوقت فسلمت نفسى للقوات المسلحة باختيارى .. وانتهى يوم العبور العظيم وكنت قائدا لإحدى السرايا المقاتلة فى هذا اليوم العظيم برتبة نقيب احتياط ...

وسوف أحكى بإذن الله عن بعض ذكرياتى عن النكسة .. ولكنى أعتذر فى الوقت الحالى .. فطلبة بكالوريوس هندسة الأزهر انتهوا من امتحانات آخر العام وبدأ أهم شهر لهم فى مادة المشروع .. ولذلك سوف أنشغل عن القاعة فى هذا الشهر معظم الوقت ...

ولكنى أريد القول مؤقتا .. أن النكسة جمعتنا .. وجاء السلام بعد ذلك ففرقنا للأسف ...*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *أخى الحبيب \ عصفور الشعر*
> 
> *.*
> 
> 
> 
> *أما عن أسباب الهزيمه*
> 
> *أرى أن هزيمه 67 ترتبط ارتباط وثيق بتحالفات دوليه سبقت النكسه ب أحدى عشر عاما ، ففى عام 1956 تأمرت فرنسا وبريطانيا واسرائيل على القيام بعدوان ضد مصر ، وكانت لكل دوله مصلحتها فى هذا العدوان،*
> ...


أخى الكريم ((العربى الاول))


*والله ان وجدانى ليمتلئ بالامتنان والسعاده لحضوركم ثانية وتلبية دعوتى اليكم بمداخلة أخرى وهو ما حدث بالفعل..* 

أما عن اسباب النكسه والتى ذكرتها أعلاه... فلا أختلف معك فى أنه بالفعل هناك الكثير من القوى وبحكم المصلحه يهمها ان تظل مصر بدورها التاريخى والاقليمى مهمشه ...وهناك من يتربص بنا ويتحين الفرصه تلو الاخرى للانقضاض علينا.. وقد استثمر أعداؤنا الصهاينه(( المتجمعون فى ارض فلسطين بأحلامهم باسرائيل الكبرى))...كل الاخطاء التى حدثت قبل النكسه...وعدم الوعى السياسى للسلطه الحاكمه أن ذاك وعلى رأسها عبد الناصر ...ليتخذوا منها الذرائع لغزو مصر عسكريا... 


أما عن عبد الناصر ومشروعه المسمى*(( حلم القوميه العريبه*))...فقد أثبتت الايام والتجارب المريره على مدار السنين...أن اللغه وحدها لا تصلح لأن تكون الركيزه الاساسيه التى تقوم عليها وحده بين عدة دول ...ففى اوربا.. رغم اختلاف اللغات بين الدول وبعضها البعض..الا اننا رأينا اتحادا قويا بين أكثر من 16 دوله...اتحاد حقيقى....

لقد اصطدم كل من شارك عبد الناصر حلمه...بأنه قد تحول لكابوس رهيب.. فالعادات والتقاليد ..ونظم الحكم ..و طبيعة الشعوب العربيه مختلفه عن بعضها البعض..  ولو كان هذا الحلم ركيزته الاساسيه الاسلام ...لكان له شأنا أخر...لكن لكى يبقى عبد الناصر فى الحكم هو ورفاقه كان لابد له من أن يدفع المقابل.. وكان المقابل هو ((*تهميش وذبح الاسلام)*) وتمثل هذا فى ما فعلته الثوره بالاخوان المسلمين


أحب أن أنوه... وسأنوه ثانية .. ولاحقا أيضا...*هذا الطرح ليس الغرض منه الهجوم على عبد الناصر...أو لتفنيد ايجابيات عصره...أنا هنا أتحدث ببساطه عن اسباب النكسه.*..وسأعتبر فرضا أن جمال عبد الناصر هو أعظم من حكم مصر...أو كما قال نزار قبانى ممجدا اياه بتشبيهات متجاوزه للغايه((الهرم الرابع .. وأخر الانبياء!!!!)) ...لكن ...لكن رغم كل أنجازاته هذى..فان هذا لن يعفيه أيضا ((من وجهة نظرى على الاقل))من المسئوليه الكبرى والجسيمه عما حدث يوم الاثنين خمسه يونيه  1967.... وكل ما قام بعمله من اجل مصر لن يشفع له فيما تسبب فيه هو ورفاقه من المعاناة التى نتكبدها جميعا والى الان...


أما عن سيد قطب الذى بكاه الجميع..فقد أعدم لدواعى سياسيه كما صرح عبد  الناصر بعد ذلك..أسكن الله الشهيد سيد قطب فسيح جناته.. هو وكل معارضوا عبد الناصر الذين لاقوا نفس مصيره ولكن فى صمت وتم دفنهم ب صحراء مدينة نصر!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


أشكرك ثانية أخى الكريم على اهتمامك  وجديتك الشديده .؟.. وعلى مداخلتك التى يبدوا واضحا جليا انك بذلت فيها مجهود يستحق الثناء والتحيه والتقدير ::  



عصفور الشعر:توت ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> الموضوع نحتاج أن نأخذ منه دروس و قد أتت مناسبته
> فقط سمعت محاضرات عن اسرائيل و مدى الجهود الضخمة و المتواصلة لنجاح ذلك النظام الصهيوني و اعطائه قوة هائلة عن طريق ربط الصهيونية بالدين
> الخلاصة أن عدونا شديد النظام و الترتيب المسبق
> 
> و شاهدت فيلمين تسجيليين من قناة الجزيرة أنتجو من مدة ، عن شهود عيان يتحدثون عن الحرب من مصريين و يهود
> لا توجد معركة حقيقية
> الانسحاب صدرت به أوامر من أول ساعات الهجوم الاسرائيلي على الطيران المصري الذي ضرب فوق الأرض
> الشهداء بعشرات الألوف
> تم اعدام بعض الاسرى بطريقة اسرائيلية
> ...


 
أخى الكريم ((طارق بن زياد))


أشكرك على مداخلتك التى أثرت الموضوع وبأمانه...وفعلا عدونا ليس بهذه السهوله...وجعلتنى أتذكر احدى مقولات عبد الناصر فى احدى خطبه قبل النكسه طبعا ...والتى كان يلوح فيها بالقاء اسرائيل  وما وراء اسرائيل فى البحر... مستهينا للغايه بقوة شوكة العدو الصهيونى المدعوم من الغرب 


وفعلا لم تكن هناك معركه حقيقيه.. اذن هنا يلح علينا التساؤل الذى لم نجد له اجابه شافيه وافيه حتى الان...ألا وهو *(((لماذا اذن زج بالجيش فى اتون معركه ثم بعد ذلك يتم اصدار قرار بالانسحاب وبهذه الطريقه المخزيه الداميه......اين الحلقه المفقوده فى هذا الامر!!!!!؟))*


أشكرك أخى الكريم ثانية على مداخلتك التى تعتبر فعلا اضافه للموضوع


لك منى كل تحيه وتقدير ::  




عصفور الشعر:توت ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*عود حميد أتمناه أن يتكرر لاحقا أخى الكريم ((الصعيدى)) واسمحلى ان اجيب بايجاز عن تساؤلاتك من وجهة نظرى الخاصه ...مع انتظار اجابات باقى الاعضاء الكرام عليها*


*هل كانت هزيمة 67 كارثة ؟؟
*
*هزيمة 67 كانت بمثابة الصدمه التى افاقت الناس من غيبوبه وكذبه كبيره نسجها  ثوريون قليلو الخبره.. وروج لها اعلام كاذب .. ومفكرين مضللين*

*هل انهزم الجيش المصري ؟؟
*
*لم ينهزم لانه لم يتدرب لم يستعد لم يحارب ...فقط صدر له أوامر بالانسحاب* 

*وماذا إذاً عن الشعب ؟؟
وإذا مرغت إسرائيل أنف الجيش المصري في التراب ؟؟
فمن فعل ذلك بالشعب ؟؟
*
*الشعب المصرى مسالم لاقصى درجه... وهو شعب يعتصم دائما بالصبر.. شعب  قد يلومه الكثيرون...ولكنه شعب طيب... مستكين..غير دموى..يرضى بالقليل...اعتاد على القهر منذ ايام بناء الاهرام وحتى حفر قناة السويس...وعندما تنحى عبد الناصر...ظهر معدن هذا الشعب الاصيل...ولم يستسلم او ينهزم...وطالب ببقاء عبد الناصر...حتى اننى لا انسى تلك الجمله التى قالها عبد الناصر فى فيلم ((جمال عبد الناصر)) وفيها يقول فيما معناه((كيف يلتف حولى هذا الشعب ثانية بعد النكسه بدلا من ان يطالبوا بموتى))
* 

*هل كانت الهزيمة هي المرض ؟؟
أم أنها عرض من أعراض .. لمرض استفحل وفتك بهذا البلد الطيب ؟؟
*
*كانت النكسه هى أقصى درجات الالم التى من الممكن ان يسببها اى مرض*


*وهل نجح هذا الشعب في تجاوز المحنة ؟؟
*
*نعم*

*كيف ؟؟
*
*بالصبر والرضا بقدر الله والاحتساب*


*ومتى ؟؟
*
*منذ عهد الفراعنه وحتى الان*


*هل العدو حقا لا يقهر ؟؟
*
*نعم حاليا وبحسابات الورقه والقلم لا يقهر... ولكن بحسابات السماء سوف ياتيه يوما ويقهر.. ولكنى أزعم ان وقت قهر عدونا لم يحن بعد .. ولن يكون بأيدينا ..((حتى اشعار اخر))*


*أم أن الشعب الأبي هو الذي لا يقهر ؟؟*


*نعم هذا الشعب لا يقهره أعداؤه.. ولكن يقهره حكامه!!!!!!!!!!!*




*اتمنى ان تكون اجاباتى قد أوصلت المعنى الذى كنت اقصده منها ....وشكرا ثانيه  اخى الكريم محمد عبد السلام لمساعدتى فى انعاش الموضوع بالتساؤلات الذكيه والتى تزيد من قوة الموضوع* 



*عصفور الشعر :توت*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> أتابعكم 
> و أضيف ما سبق لمبررات حبكم " القليلة "
> 
> أنتم كذا


 
كالقمر تتابعنا يا يراع ::   ::   ::  



ننتظر مداخلاتك الذكيه ايضا فلا تحرمنا من اعمال عقلنا ::  



لك منى حبا فى الله لا يشوبه شائبه ::  



عصفور الشعر:توت ::

----------


## العربى الأول

*والله انى لأحبك يا \ محمود*

*شكرا لردك الطيب الذى ان دل على شئ انما يدل علىكرمك وحسن خلقك وطيبه ابناء المحروسه.*

*ادارتك  للموضوع وردودك ممتازه تستحق عليها التقدير*

*موفق ان شاء الله*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *الغالي دوما .. يراع .. كلمة ( كذا ) دي فكرتني بلافتة يابن الكذا بتاعة احمد مطر .. نشارك بيها عشان نطري القعدة .. بدل الكلام في السياسة .. هههههههههه .. يقول احمد مطر :*
> *قلت للحاكم : هل أنت الذي انجبتنا؟*
> *قال : لا .. لست انا.*
> *قلت : هل صيرك الله إلــهـــا فوقنا ؟*
> *قال : حاشا ربنا .*
> *قلت : هل نحن طلبنا منك أن تحكمنا؟*
> *قال : كلا .*
> *قلت : هل كانت لنا عشرة أوطان* 
> *وفيها وطن مستعمل زاد على حاجتنا*
> ...


 
يا ألهى ...ما هذا الشاعر العبقرى...اضافه قويه لموضوعى تجعلنى أشعر برغبه عارمه فى الشد على يديك أخى الكريم ((الصعيدى)) 


ومازلت أنتظرمداخلاتك ((النزقه)) ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> سعيده مباركه عليك و علينا 
> 
> بس الناس الكبار بيقولوا عن القعدات الطريه كلام تاني  
> 
> يعني مبيطروهاش بالكلام يا مولانا 
> 
> عموما بلاش نكتر في الكلام قبل ما توت يكرشنا من هنا 
> 
> أيوه أنت مشرف هناك بس
> ...


 
يا عم يراع .. انا عايزكم تكتروا فى الكلام....ومتخافوش مش حطرد حد ..انا عايزها تولع ::   ::   ::  



وشعللها شعللها .. ولعها ولعها ::   ::   ::   ::  



معلش يا جماعه خمسه ضحك وفرفشه..أحسن بجد الموضوع ساخن جدا .. ولم أكن أتوقع كل هذه المداخلات الجميله والعميقه ... واخوكم توت كان اخره قاعة الخواطر الادبيه... وانا أساسا قلما اتحدث فى السياسه ومش  بحبها والله ...معلش اتمنى من كل قلبى انى اكون فعلا قد أدرت الحوار حول الموضوع بشكل جيد

----------


## الصعيدي

> سعيده مباركه عليك و علينا 
> 
> بس الناس الكبار بيقولوا عن القعدات الطريه كلام تاني  
> 
> يعني مبيطروهاش بالكلام يا مولانا 
> 
> عموما بلاش نكتر في الكلام قبل ما توت  يكرشنا من هنا 
> 
> أيوه أنت مشرف هناك بس
> ...


*وبعدين معاك يابن الحلال   .. انت كده هتخليني أتمثل قول الشاعر :

عيب اعمل معـــــروف
عيب مانتش مكسوف

بقولك ايه .. مستنيك بره   .. تحياتي*

----------


## طريق

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عصفور الشعر
					
				
أخى الكريم


*


> *اذن هنا يلح علينا التساؤل الذى لم نجد له اجابه شافيه وافيه حتى الان...ألا وهو (((لماذا اذن زج بالجيش فى اتون معركه ثم بعد ذلك يتم اصدار قرار بالانسحاب وبهذه الطريقه المخزيه الداميه......اين الحلقه المفقوده فى هذا الامر!!!!!؟))*




*أخي عصفور الشعر* 
*أولا مبروك التغيير الموفق للإسم*
*ثانيا موضوعك سخن فعلا..ومحرض ومستفز وتحسد عليه كمان*
*ثالثا أغراني بالتداخل مجددا لأطرح أفكاري حول سؤالك الوارد في الاقتباس، فحسب مصادر كثيرة أديرت معركة السابع والستين بعقلية العدوان الثلاثي في 56، كان الانسحاب في 56 قرارا عسكريا تكتيكيا مؤسسا على استراتيجية سياسية ناجحة من جهة مراعاتها للمناخ الدولي وتدافع القوى، وهو ما أثبت فشله عند التكرار في 67، من الناحية العسكرية الصرف لأنه انسحاب دون غطاء جوي، ومن الناحية السياسية لأن ظروف القوى الدولية وقتها لم تكن ملائمة لتجعل إسرائيل تتراجع. هذه هي حدود معلوماتي وأبحث بدوري عن إجابة لهذا السؤال من كان صاحب قرار الانسحاب:عبدالناصر أم عامر؟* 
*مودتي*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *نكســــة 67*
> 
> *النكسة هى دمار وخراب قد حل بقوم فنكسوا أعلامهم ورؤسهم وأصبح التاريخ يذكرهم كعبرة للآخرين*
> 
> *إن ماتتحدثون عنه ياسادة هى حرب 67 التى كانت من نتائجها هزيمة مصر وإحتلال أرض سيناء*
> 
> *والهزيمة لاتعنى نكسة إلا إذا أرادها أصحابها هكذا*
> 
> *والهزيمة ليست عبد الناصر*
> ...


 

اخى الكريم ((عز الدين))


مجرد وجود مداخله لك بموضوعى...فهو شرف أعتز به وكرم منك زاد حتى فاض على جنبات الموضوع ::  


عندما تكشفت حقائق النكسه ... من احتلال للاراضى العربيه .. واستشهاد الالاف المؤلفه من الجنود المصريين ...مع تدمير سلاح الطيران المصرى....كان اول من ظهر ليعلن مسئوليته عما حدث هو الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر.... فهل كان ظهوره هذا  اعترافا منه بأنه المخطئ الاول ..؟ أم انه كان بكل نبل وايثار يتحمل أوزار غيره من أعضاء مجلس قيادة الثوره..!!!!!؟...أم اننا كنا أمام مشهد تمثيلى من ممثل بارع يحاول ان يمتص غضب الجماهير .. وفى نفس الوقت يستميلهم عاطفيا...فشعبنا كما هو معروف شعب طيب عاطفى؟



فأن كان مجلس قيادة الثوره قد تلاعب فيما بعد بأهداف الثوره... فمن سمح لهم بذلك .. *فمن كان قائد القطيع..قطيع الملوك الذين ورثوا الملك فاروق.*..اين كان عبد الناصر من كل هذا التلاعب وهو المعروف عنه بحزمه  مع معارضيه ومع المخطئين..وبانه كان يعرف بكل صغيره وكبيره تحدث من خلال جيش من المخابرات....هل كان مثلا يسكن برجه العاجى العالى منعزلا عن الجميع.. لدرجة انه لا يعرف ما يحدث من تجاوزات وأخطاء....*هل لهذه الدرجه هو برئ من النكسه فى نظركم... كبراءة الذئب من دم ابن يعقوب...!!!!!!!!*



*وأكررها ثانية... وسأكررها كثيرا على ما يبدو....رغم كل انجازات عبد الناصر المتعدده...فهى لن تعفيه من المسئوليه عن النكسه...بل ولم ولن تشفع له ((على الاقل عندى))...فما فائدة أن تبنى صرحا كبيرا عاليا هائلا وبعد ان تصرف عليه كل عزيز وغال....تقوم بكل رعونه بأضرام النار فيه حتى يصبح رماد هو وكل من يسكنوه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




أشكرك أخى الكريم ثانية على مداخلتك ... ::  




عصفور الشعر:توت ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *سأل الأخ الفاضل عصفور الشعر كل من عاصر النكسة عن ذكرياته ، ثم طلب الأخ الفاضل العربى الأول أن أشارك فى الموضوع باعتبارى أحد المعاصرين بحكم السن ..* 
> 
> *أنا من مواليد 1941 وتحمل ذكريات طفولتى البعض من ذكريات الحرب العالمية الثانية .. وخاصة صوت صفارات الإنذار عند غارات الألمان الجوية .. وصياح المنادين فى الشوارع بنداء "إطفى النور" .. ثم عاصرت فى بداية الصبا أحداث ثورة يوليو .. ثم العدوان الثلاثى .. ثم تفاصيل النكسة وحرب الإستنزاف وعبور أكتوبر 1973 .. ومع النكسة كنت مهندسا مكلفا بمناجم حديد أسوان ومعفيا من الخدمة العسكرية "لم يصبنى الدور".. ولكن الدم كان فائرا فى عروقى وفى أعلى درجة غليانه مثل كل شباب مصر فى ذلك الوقت فسلمت نفسى للقوات المسلحة باختيارى .. وانتهى يوم العبور العظيم وكنت قائدا لإحدى السرايا المقاتلة فى هذا اليوم العظيم برتبة نقيب احتياط ...*
> 
> *وسوف أحكى بإذن الله عن بعض ذكرياتى عن النكسة .. ولكنى أعتذر فى الوقت الحالى .. فطلبة بكالوريوس هندسة الأزهر انتهوا من امتحانات آخر العام وبدأ أهم شهر لهم فى مادة المشروع .. ولذلك سوف أنشغل عن القاعة فى هذا الشهر معظم الوقت ...*
> 
> *ولكنى أريد القول مؤقتا .. أن النكسة جمعتنا .. وجاء السلام بعد ذلك ففرقنا للأسف ...*


أخى الكريم الكبير سنا ومقاما وعلما واحتراما((ا عاطف هلال))

لا أخفيك سرا ..فرأيك ومداخلتك ننتظرها جميعا...لثقتنا الكبيره فى موضوعيتك وبعد نظرتك التاريخيه والسياسيه من  ناحيه.. وأيضا لانك الوحيد بيننا ممن عاصروا النكسه بل وشاركوا أيضا فى فعاليات النصر*((الذى لم يستمر))* من ناحية أخرى..لذلك فرؤيتك ووجهة نظرك قد تكون هى الفيصل بيننا هنا ..فكما قرات حضرتك فى المداخلات السابقه..فهناك اختلاف  وتباين بعض الشئ فى وجهات النظر حول من هو المسئول عن النكسه




ولكن اسمحلى رغم أنك لم تخوض فى اى تفاصيل نظرا لانشغالكم بأمور تتعلق بعملكم الا أن جملتك الاخيره *...((أن النكسة جمعتنا .. وجاء السلام بعد ذلك ففرقنا للأسف ))*   مع ايجازها الا انها تحمل الكثير والكثير من المعانى العميقه.... وحاولت أن أفهمها على وجهها الصحيح وأزعم أننى اقتربت مما كنت تقصده...فنحن كمصريين بصفه عامه تجمعنا الازمات أى ازمات....سواء كانت حروب او كوارث طبيعيه أو قدريه...لهذا دائما نقول أن الشعب المصرى معدنه اصيل.. ورغم وجود طبقه من الشوائب تغطى هذا المعدن ..الا انه أصل المعدن يظهر ويلمع فى أوقات الشده...لذلك أحب مصر واحب المصريين..رغم العيوب الجمه فى الشخصيه المصريه الحاليه..الا اننى أعذرهم...فهذا الشعب المصرى قد تحمل ما لا يطاق على مر السنين والاحداث  فى صبر وتسليم ورضا وايمان لا تجده فى كثير من شعوب العالم

أما عن السلام الذى فرقنا...فتعالوا معى أخوتى فى الله نتجرد من الكلمات والمصطلحات التى تكذب احيانا لدواعى سياسيه... وتعالوا لنصف الواقع بما هو عليه فعلا...فمعاهدة السلام هذى بيننا وبين اسرائيل هى مجرد هدنه..الكل يعلم هذا على كافة الاطراف المعنيه....هم جاءوا لفلسطين كى يقيموا دولتهم الكبرى وهى رغبه ملحه تكاد تختلط بدماءهم... ونحن نعلم تماما ((قيادة وشعبا))أنه لا يوجد فى الاسلام شئ اسمه سلام دائم وشامل مع اليهود...وحالة اللا سلم واللا حرب هذه التى نعيشها منذ توقيع المعاهده لن تستمر طويلا...فكلا الطرفين((مصر واسرائيل)) يتربص بالاخر...حتى لو ظهر عكس ذلك..((واللى فى القلب فى القلب))



*لم نشبع من زادك اخى الكريم ((عاطف هلال)).. لكننا نقدر جميعا انشغالك ... وننتظر بكل اللهفه والشوق مداخلتك القادمه* 



عصفور الشعر :توت ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *والله انى لأحبك يا \ محمود*
> 
> *شكرا لردك الطيب الذى ان دل على شئ انما يدل علىكرمك وحسن خلقك وطيبه ابناء المحروسه.*
> 
> *ادارتك للموضوع وردودك ممتازه تستحق عليها التقدير*
> 
> *موفق ان شاء الله*


أخجلتم تواضعنا ::  



*رغم أننى اختلفت معك حول عبد الناصر...الا اننى أنحنى أحتراما واجلالا  لأمانتك وثقافتك وتفكيرك وصدق نويايك ..... وأراك كاتبا حرا...لم تتلون بأى اتجاه...تكتب ما يمليه عليك ضميرك بكل الموضوعيه....أراك تحترم الراى الاخر..لم تتشنج...لم تتعصب...وذلك لسبب بسيط جدا...لأنك تعى تماما أن السفسطائيه ليست هى الهدف من الجدال والنقاش..وانما الهدف منها هو السعى وراء الحقيقه الفاره..*


*هذا ما دار بخلدى بعد قراءتى المتمعنه والمتفحصه لمداخلاتك*


لك منى كل ما يبهجك ويسرك ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *وبعدين معاك يابن الحلال  .. انت كده هتخليني أتمثل قول الشاعر :*
> 
> *عيب اعمل معـــــروف*
> *عيب مانتش مكسوف*
> 
> *بقولك ايه .. مستنيك بره  .. تحياتي*


أخى الكريم(( الصعيدى))..أخى الكريم(( يراع)) ::   ::   ::  



نصيحه اقتبسها لكما من أغنيه من أوبريت مشهور ل نيللى
7

7

7

7


7

7


7




7



*سكر مرشوش.. فى طبق منقوش*
*العبوا  مع  بعض .. متتخانقوش* ::  





معلش خمسه فرفشه تانى  ::  



ونعود بعد الفاصل ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> [center]
> 
> *أخي عصفور الشعر* 
> *أولا مبروك التغيير الموفق للإسم*
> *ثانيا موضوعك سخن فعلا..ومحرض ومستفز وتحسد عليه كمان*
> *ثالثا أغراني بالتداخل مجددا لأطرح أفكاري حول سؤالك الوارد في الاقتباس، فحسب مصادر كثيرة أديرت معركة السابع والستين بعقلية العدوان الثلاثي في 56، كان الانسحاب في 56 قرارا عسكريا تكتيكيا مؤسسا على استراتيجية سياسية ناجحة من جهة مراعاتها للمناخ الدولي وتدافع القوى، وهو ما أثبت فشله عند التكرار في 67، من الناحية العسكرية الصرف لأنه انسحاب دون غطاء جوي، ومن الناحية السياسية لأن ظروف القوى الدولية وقتها لم تكن ملائمة لتجعل إسرائيل تتراجع. هذه هي حدود معلوماتي وأبحث بدوري عن إجابة لهذا السؤال من كان صاحب قرار الانسحاب:عبدالناصر أم عامر؟* 
> *مودتي*


الله يبارك فيك اخى الكريم ((نوران))...فعلا الطرح بمداخلاته ساخن جدا وشائك...ولم اكن اتوقع صراحة كل هذا التفاعل الثرى..واحمد الله اننى حتى الان قادر على قيادة الدفه .. وارجو الا تفلت من بين يديا زمام الأمور



أما بخصوص ما سردته ردا على استفسارى حول الحلقه المفقوده فى قرار الانسحاب...فهى صراحة  معلومات تطرق ذهنى لاول مره...وهى فى رأيى قد تقترب فعلا من الحقيقه....وسأبحث فيها لاتأكد منها... واذا كانت صحيحه ..فأعتقد أن عبد الناصر بتنحيه يعترف ضمنيا بانه صاحب قرار الانسحاب الذى أثبتت الاحداث خطأه...


*لا اريد ان يشعر أحد من كلامى أننى اتحامل على عبد الناصر فى اتهامى له بأنه سبب النكسه...فهذا فعلا ما استقرأته واستنبطته بعد اطلاع واسع....نعم قد أخطا معه الكثيرون من السلطه الحاكمه أنذاك...ولكنه أكبر المخطئين..هذا ما أراه* 



*اشكرك أخى الكريم  نوران على  جهودك واهتمامك بالطرح المنضرم والمتاجج*

----------


## Bold Eagle

*ألاخ العزيز عصفور الشعر اشكرك علي اثارة هذا الموضوع القيم لما فيه من الدروس والعبر!*

*واحب ان اعلق علي بعض الردود التي تنسب حال العرب عموما والمصريين خصوصا الي اخطاء الثوره عموما وعبد الناصر علي وجهه الخصوص الي ان انهزام جيوش الأنظمة في معارك الدفاع عن الكيان السياسي ووجود الوطن، لا يرتبط بالضرورة بحالة تخلف أو تقدم شعوب تلك الكيانات، كما أن كسب المعارك العسكرية لا يعني تقدم أو رقي شعوب الدول الغازية.*
*إذ أن الدول الغاصبة لا تتورع عادة عن هدم أسس وبنى الشعوب الطموحة وإعمال القهر بأبنائها، خاصة تلك الشعوب التي تمتلك من حضاراتها مقياسا للارتقاء العقلي ودافعا للتقدم يمكن أن تهدد إنجازاته مستقبل مشاريع الدول الغازية ومصالحها. وهذا ما اتبعته الدول الغربية الاستعمارية من إجراءات قهرية في مواجهة شعوب المنطقة العربية قبل وعقب انفصالها عن الدولة العثمانية منذ بداية القرن الماضي حتى تاريخه ومنها حرب يونيو 1967.* *ولقد كان لأهمية المنطقة العربية وثرواتها الاستراتيجية، والتطلع المبكر لمتنوري الشعوب العربية إلى مشروع تاريخي لبناء دولة العرب القومية وفق معايير العدالة والتقدم - مشروع القومية العربية - أوجد حذرا وهواجسا قلقة لدى الدول الاستعمارية، ساهم في تحريضها على تنفيذ مغامرة مشروعها التقسيمي للمنطقة العربية واحتلالها، والوعد بإقامة دولة إسرائيل. وكانت ثورات التحرير المشرقية وإنجازاتها الاستقلالية، وتنامي الوعي النهضوي العربي القومي في مصر بمثابة المؤشرات الخطرة التي تتعارض مع مخططات الدول الاستعمارية مما حتّم انهزام الجيوش العربية المتحالفة على حدود فلسطين، وحدوث نكبة 15 أيار 1948 وقيام دولة إسرائيل.*
*ورغم الحدث الكارثي فإن النكبة لم تفرز تخاذلا واستسلاما، بل كانت حافزا لاستعادة الشعوب العربية لدورها، والى تحركها التحريري لبناء ذاتها وإقامة أنظمتها وتنصيب قادتها وأحزابها، واكتشاف مهامها في إقامة دولة الوحدة وثورات التغيير من دمشق وبغداد إلى مصر ومن الجزائر والسودان إلى جنوب بلاد العرب. وكان لإنجازاتها في أعمال التقدم والبناء الاقتصادي والمجتمعي والتحرير السياسي في دولها القطرية من منظور العروبة ومفهوم الوحدة السياسية للعرب، عاملا في التحريض على إحداث النكبة الثانية في 5 حزيران 1967 لإغلاق باب الطموحات وإسقاط شعوب العرب وقياداتها.*


* تحياتي لجميع المشاركين في الموضوع*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *ألاخ العزيز عصفور الشعر اشكرك علي اثارة هذا الموضوع القيم لما فيه من الدروس والعبر!*
> 
> *واحب ان اعلق علي بعض الردود التي تنسب حال العرب عموما والمصريين خصوصا الي اخطاء الثوره عموما وعبد الناصر علي وجهه الخصوص الي ان انهزام جيوش الأنظمة في معارك الدفاع عن الكيان السياسي ووجود الوطن، لا يرتبط بالضرورة بحالة تخلف أو تقدم شعوب تلك الكيانات، كما أن كسب المعارك العسكرية لا يعني تقدم أو رقي شعوب الدول الغازية.*
> *إذ أن الدول الغاصبة لا تتورع عادة عن هدم أسس وبنى الشعوب الطموحة وإعمال القهر بأبنائها، خاصة تلك الشعوب التي تمتلك من حضاراتها مقياسا للارتقاء العقلي ودافعا للتقدم يمكن أن تهدد إنجازاته مستقبل مشاريع الدول الغازية ومصالحها. وهذا ما اتبعته الدول الغربية الاستعمارية من إجراءات قهرية في مواجهة شعوب المنطقة العربية قبل وعقب انفصالها عن الدولة العثمانية منذ بداية القرن الماضي حتى تاريخه ومنها حرب يونيو 1967.* *ولقد كان لأهمية المنطقة العربية وثرواتها الاستراتيجية، والتطلع المبكر لمتنوري الشعوب العربية إلى مشروع تاريخي لبناء دولة العرب القومية وفق معايير العدالة والتقدم - مشروع القومية العربية - أوجد حذرا وهواجسا قلقة لدى الدول الاستعمارية، ساهم في تحريضها على تنفيذ مغامرة مشروعها التقسيمي للمنطقة العربية واحتلالها، والوعد بإقامة دولة إسرائيل. وكانت ثورات التحرير المشرقية وإنجازاتها الاستقلالية، وتنامي الوعي النهضوي العربي القومي في مصر بمثابة المؤشرات الخطرة التي تتعارض مع مخططات الدول الاستعمارية مما حتّم انهزام الجيوش العربية المتحالفة على حدود فلسطين، وحدوث نكبة 15 أيار 1948 وقيام دولة إسرائيل.*
> *ورغم الحدث الكارثي فإن النكبة لم تفرز تخاذلا واستسلاما، بل كانت حافزا لاستعادة الشعوب العربية لدورها، والى تحركها التحريري لبناء ذاتها وإقامة أنظمتها وتنصيب قادتها وأحزابها، واكتشاف مهامها في إقامة دولة الوحدة وثورات التغيير من دمشق وبغداد إلى مصر ومن الجزائر والسودان إلى جنوب بلاد العرب. وكان لإنجازاتها في أعمال التقدم والبناء الاقتصادي والمجتمعي والتحرير السياسي في دولها القطرية من منظور العروبة ومفهوم الوحدة السياسية للعرب، عاملا في التحريض على إحداث النكبة الثانية في 5 حزيران 1967 لإغلاق باب الطموحات وإسقاط شعوب العرب وقياداتها.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *تحياتي لجميع المشاركين في الموضوع*


*أخى الكريم ((بولد ايجل))* 

*كانت مفاجاه سعيده..أن اراك تطل فى أحدى مواضيعى بتحليل من تحليلاتك البهيه..لتنير بعضا مما عتم حول أسباب نكسة 67 ...أو النكبه الثانيه كما اسميتها  ..ووفقت فى التسميه...*


* أعرفك جيدا ...فمن حوالى ثلاثة اشهر.. مع بداياتى بالمنتدى العظيم هذا ...قرات لك بعضا من المواضيع والمداخلات القيمه والتى أن دلت فتدل على شخصيه عالية الثقافه ..تعرف ما تقول...شخصيه تعبر فى بلاغه وايجاز عن وجهة نظرها.............فلماذا أنت مقل فى مداخلاتك أخى الكريم!!!!!!!!!؟* 

*أما عن تحليلك  ففيه عمق... وبعد نظر كبير....وانا معك فيه... وقد يتفق معنا  الاعضاء الاجلاء...فهذه الأمه مستهدفه  .. وهى محط انظار القوى الغاصبه المعروفه..التى تحركها الاطماع...وتحاول بشتى الطرق السيطره على مقدرات هذه الأمه واحاطتها بأذرعتها الاخطبوطبه..حتى لا تقوم لها قائمه....*


*ولكن علينا الا ننسى  فى خضم هذا اننا ساعدناهم فى أن يبلغوا غايتهم ومأربهم...فقد اتفقنا على الا نتفق.. ولم نستفد من تجاارب الاخربن.. وعلى وجه الخصوص الدول الاوربيه بعد الحرب العالميه الثانيه.. وكذلك اليابان بعد هزيمتها وقنبلتى هيروشيما ونجازاكى.. وكذلك لم نستفد او نتعلم الى الان  من تجربة النمور الاسيويه والصين.... كنا نتكلم كثيرا ..نتفاخر بماضينا كثيرا...نرفع الشعارات كثيرا...نلوح ونهدد الاخرين الاقوى منا كثيرا... أما الفعل فكان لا يرقى لمستوى القول..فكانت النتيجه...نكبات وراء نكبات....ونكسات تتلوها نكسات.....*


*والحل ..الحل ببساطه فى المبدأ الذى يسير عليه عمرو خالد....((تعالوا نبنى الأمه))  نرمم الاخلاق والقيم...نطبق الاسلام ونجعله منهاج حياتنا ... فنعكسه على أنفسنا جوهرا قبل أن يكون شكلا...  ننأى بأنفسنا بعيدا عن معاول الهدم  التى تروج لها الفضائيات عبر الاباحيه والمجون والافكار المستورده الخبيثه...تعالوا نعمل ...ثم نعمل... ثم نعمل...والله دائما مع من يكد ويجتهد.. ونحن عباد الله...مشكلتنا ..بل مصيبتنا على مدار اكثر من نصف قرن ويزيد أننا ..ظللنا ندور حول الحل الذى سيخرجنا من الهوان الذى نقبع به....نجرب الاشتراكيه .. والليبراليه.. والانفتاحيه.. والسداح مداحيه...ثم نغرق الان فى بحور العشوائيه... وشبهة التبعيه... والحل أمامنا ..... تطبيق الاسلام على أنفسنا...((حتى  ولم يرضى حكامنا )).....*


*لا أريد أن أضل بنفسى عن الموضوع الاساسى ..فقط بعض الخواطر التى ألحت على ذهنى بعنف بعد قراءتى لمداخلتك الاكثر من رائعه* 


*لك منى كل التقدير والاحترام....أخى الكريم .. وهون الله عليك غربتك* 



*عصفور الشعر:توت*

----------


## سمـاء

عصفور الشعر

طلبت ذكريات من عاصر نكسة 67، وهذه كلمات فتاه صغيرة عاشت أمها النكسة.......









*لـــمــــا كـــانــــت مـــامــــا أدى*** كـان عندهـا غيـر الـلـى عـنـدى*

*كانت عايشـة فـى بيـت جميـل*** مــن زمـــان فـــى أرض جـــدى* 


*********** 


*كـــانـــت الأيـــــــام ســعــيـــدة*** كـــانـــت الأحــــــزان بــعــيـــدة*

*بــــس يــــوم اتـنـيــن رهــيـــب*** أصــبــحــت مـــامــــا وحـــيــــدة* 


***********

*فــــــى الـــشـــوارع دبـــابــــات*** دايــســـة فـــــوق الـســيــارات*

*والـبـيــوت مــــن غــيــر بـيــبــان*** والـشـجـر مـــن خــوفــه مــــات*

***********

*حـــتــــى حــيــطـــة فـصــلــهــا*** فــاكـــرة ايـــــه حــصـــل لــهـــا*

*الشمس اللى فى يوم رسمتها*** الــرصــاص........ وصــــل لــهـــا* 


***********

*أكـــتــــر مــــــــن 30 ســــنــــة*** عـايـشـة فــــى وطـنـهــا هــنــا*

*مـسـتـنـيــة تــبــنـــى تـــانــــى*** بـيـتـنـا... فــــى أرضـــــى أنـــــا* 


***********

----------


## Bold Eagle

*الاخ العزيز عصفور الشعر اخجلني مدحك لي بما لست له اهلأ* *شكرا لك علي هذه المشاعر النبيلة التي ان دلت علي شيء فانما تدل علي كرم اخلاقك وصفاء سريرتك* 

*حقا تمتعني و تسعدني المشاركة في هذا المنتدي الرائع لكنه ضيق الوقت يا صديقي بالاضافة الي زواجي حديثا فارجو المعذرة.*
*تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## بنت مصر

الف مبروك اخي الفاضل بولد ايجل على الزواج
ربنا ياربك لكم ويجعلكم لبعض قرة عين ويرزقكم بالذرية الصالحة
اللهم أمين


بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

اسمحوا لي باضافة هذه القصيدة للشاعر أحمد فؤاد نجم
كتبها بمشاعر اليأس والالم فكانت كلماته رصاصات فشل جنودنا على اطلاقها على اعدائنا

الحمد الله خبطنا 
تحت بطاطنا 
يا محلا رجعة ظباطنا 
من خط النار 
يا أهل مصر المحمية 
بالحراميه 
الفول كتير والطعميه 
والبر عمار 
والعيشه معدن واهي ماشيه 
آخر أشيا 
مادام جنابه والحاشيه 
بكروش وكتار 
ح تقول لي سينا وما سيناشى 
ماتدوشناشي 
ما ستميت أوتوبيس ماشي 
شاحنين أنفار 
ايه يعني لما يموت مليون 
أو كل الكون 
العمر أصلا مش مضمون 
والناس أعمار 
ايه يعني في العقبه جرينا 
ولا ف سينا 
هي الهزيمه تنسينا 
اننا أحرار 
ايه يعني شعب في ليل ذله 
ضايع كله 
دا كفايه بس أما تقول له 
احنا الثوار 
الحمد لله ولا حولا 
مصر الدوله 
غرقانه في الكدب علاوله 
والشعب احتار 
وكفايه أسيادنا البعدا 
عايشين سعدا 
بفضل ناس تملا المعده 
وتقول أشعار 
أشعار تمجد وتماين 
حتي الخاين 
وان شا الله يخربها مداين 
عبد الجبار 
أحمد فؤاد نجم 
القاهرة يونيو 1967 



تقبلوا تحياتي
بسنت

----------


## Bold Eagle

*اختي العزيزة بنت مصر*
*شكرا لكي علي كلماتك و مجاملتك الرقيقة*
*تقبلي تحياتي*

----------


## الصاعق

النكسة 

خطاء مباشر لعبد الناصر ومن حوله

لقد تمت غدارة مصر في هذه الفترة بطريقة مصطبة العمدة . وتم ارتكاب كل الأخطاء التي تمناها العدو 

حرب 56 لم يتم استشارة قادة الجيش في ميعاد التأميم ولم يصبر عبد الناصر حتى ينهي الجيش تدريبه على الأسلحة التشيكية والميج -15 بل اعتبرها رد على وقوف امريكا ضد مشروع تمويل السد. وقفت امريكا ضد مشروع تمويل السد فقررتأميم حصص انجلتوا وفرناس في القنال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وبدون ان تستعد الدولة للمعركة ؟؟؟؟؟ هذا هو عين أسلوب المصاطب . 67 سبب اشتعال فتيل الحرب هو إغلاق مضيق تيران . تصورا ان مصر عندما طلبت سحب قوات الطوارئ من على الحدود كانت صاعقة عليهم عندما ابلغهم مبعوث المم المتحدة ان سحب القوات سيشمل الموجودة في شرم الشيخ . وان الخطط المعدة لتأمين شرم الشيخ كانت ببساطة لا شئ. وان المعلومات عن قوات وتسليح العدو الذي يتدرب علىغزو سيناء من 10 سنوات لا شئ. 

قال قائ القوات الجوية وقتها للرئيس ناصر (( لو تلقينا الضربة الأولى يا ريس هتكسح القوات الجوية )) . تخيلوا ان هذااللفظ (( هتكسح )) لم يلفت نظر احد إلى اننا غير جاهزين للحرب؟ 

67 مهزلة تاريخية سببها من ادراو مصر كالعزبة وهم العمدة وشيخ البلد وشيخ الخفر. والاستهزاء بمقدرات شعب يمتد تاريخه إلى ما قبل التاريخ المدون يا سادة .

اخطاء وبوادر النكسات المتتالية مثل 56 و67 والتي تم فيهاتدمير الجيش مرتين بدأت من إقالة الريس الراحل محمد نجيب والذي رغب بأن يترك الجيش السلطة ويعيد الديموقراطية فتأمر عليه عباد الكراسي . هذا الكلام مثبت في محاضر اجتماعات مجلس قيادة الثورة وعجبي.

----------


## طريق

> *لا اريد ان يشعر أحد من كلامى أننى اتحامل على عبد الناصر فى اتهامى له بأنه سبب النكسه...فهذا فعلا ما استقرأته واستنبطته بعد اطلاع واسع....نعم قد أخطا معه الكثيرون من السلطه الحاكمه أنذاك...ولكنه أكبر المخطئين..هذا ما أراه*




أخي عصفور الشعر
إدارتك للموضوع متميزة والمداخلات الساخنة دليل نجاحك فيه..
تبقت عندي ملاحظة أشعر بأهميتها:
أنا ككل مصري تربيت في أحضان التاريخ لكني أعتقد أن التاريخ لا يصلح ليكون ميدانا للاختلاف والتحيز أو حتى الحكم..يكفينا من التاريخ أن نتوارث خبراته لا تحيزاته ولا أحكامه ولا يجب أن نشخصنه أو نؤدلجة بأي صورة
عبدالناصر كان عظيما في كيت وكيت وكذلك فاشلا في كيت وكيت
فعل ولم يفعل دون حساسية الحكم المفروضة بحكم ميراث أجيال سابقة لها تحيزات لا يجب أن ترثها الأجيال اللاحقة
هدف سؤالي (من هو متخذ قرار الانسحاب) ليس تحديد المسئولية أو توزيعها كأنصبة ولكن ليكون ميدان الحدث مكشوفا للأبصار، هذا الصراع على السلطة بين عامر وعبدالناصر كان سببا أكيدا من أسباب النكسة، وعلينا أن ندرك دور كل منهما في هذا الصراع، كيف حدث؟ ولماذا؟
وأعتقد أننا سوف نتأكد في نهاية الأمر أن غياب الشفافية في وجود صراع من هذا النوع يمكن أن يؤدي إلى هزائم عسكرية كما أدى عبر التاريخ إلى سقوط انبراطوريات بكاملها
مرة أخرى أشكرك على طرح الموضوع وعلى إدارته وكل المشاركات الهامة فيه

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> عصفور الشعر
> 
> طلبت ذكريات من عاصر نكسة 67، وهذه كلمات فتاه صغيرة عاشت أمها النكسة.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
أختى الكريمه ((صديقة الكلمات)) سماء


*جاءت مداخلتك الشعريه... بمثابة فاصل جميل... وواحه أدبيه ظليله ....نستريح بها من سخونة الموضوع..وسعينا جميعا للتنقيب عن حقيقة النكسه...* 



*أبيات جميله جدا جدا ...كنت أتمنى أن تذيليها بأسم مبدعتها..ولعلها تكون أنتى*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *الاخ العزيز عصفور الشعر اخجلني مدحك لي بما لست له اهلأ* 
> 
> *شكرا لك علي هذه المشاعر النبيلة التي ان دلت علي شيء فانما تدل علي كرم اخلاقك وصفاء سريرتك* 
> 
> *حقا تمتعني و تسعدني المشاركة في هذا المنتدي الرائع لكنه ضيق الوقت يا صديقي بالاضافة الي زواجي حديثا فارجو المعذرة.*
> *تقبل تحياتي*


أخى الكريم((بولد ايجل)) 

لم أمدحك...فقط أوفيتك حقك...وأشكرك بدورى على كلماتك الرقيقه.... ::  



وفقك الله فى حياتك الجديده... وأدعو الله ان تحفكما السعاده والسكينه والموده أنت وشريكة حياتك ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> اسمحوا لي باضافة هذه القصيدة للشاعر أحمد فؤاد نجم
> كتبها بمشاعر اليأس والالم فكانت كلماته رصاصات فشل جنودنا على اطلاقها على اعدائنا
> 
> الحمد الله خبطنا 
> تحت بطاطنا 
> يا محلا رجعة ظباطنا 
> من خط النار 
> يا أهل مصر المحمية 
> بالحراميه 
> ...


 
*مشاركه متميزه منك يا بسنت وتدل انك فعلا معانا على الخط ((الساخن جدا))...أقولك شئ يمكن تعرفيه لأول مره ...فى اخر القصيده دى أحمد فؤاد نجم بينتقد عبد الناصر بشده ..*


*وان شا الله يخربها مداين* 
*عبد الجبار* 


*ومع ذلك سبحان الله ورغم انه اعتقل ايام عبد الناصر... ورغم انه كتب الشعر ده ويمكن أسخن منه ..الا انه فضل يحب عبد الناصر ويحترمه لحد النهارده...مع كرهه الشديد وسخريته من الرئيس الراحل محمد أنور السادات*


*وعلى فكره فيه قصيده بعتبرها من روائع ما يمكن ان اسميه ب ((أدب النكسه)) وكتبها أيضا الفاجومى ((وهو اسم الشهره لنجم نظرا لشراهته فى التدخين))...وفيها بينتقد الاوضاع السياسيه والاجتماعيه فى ظل الثوره حيث ان الثوره لم تحقق أهدافها واقعيا فى المجتمع المصرى ..*

*تعالوا نستمتع سويا مع قصيدة  نجم ((يعيش أهل بلدى))*





*يعيش أهل بلدي
وبينهم ما فيش
تعارف 
يخلي التحالف يعيش 
تعيش كل طايفه
من التانيه خايفه 
وتنزل ستاير بداير وشيش
لكن فى الموالد 
يا شعبي يا خالد 
بنتلم صحبه 
ونهتف .. يعيش 
يعيش أهل بلدي

يعيش المثقف على مقهى ريش 
يعيش يعيش يعيش
محفلط مزفلط كتير كلام 
عديم الممارسه 
عدو الزحام 
بكام كلمة فاضيه 
وكام اصطلاح 
يفبرك حلول المشاكل قوام 
يعيش المثقف 
يعيش يعيش يعيش
يعيش أهل بلدي 

يعيش التنابله 
فى حي الزمالك 
وحى الزمالك 
مسالك مسالك 
تحاول تفكر تهوب هنالك 
تودر حياتك 
بلاش المهالك 
لذلك إذا عزت توصف حياتهم 
تقول الحياة عندنا 
مش كذلك 
وممكن تشوفهم فى وسط المدينه 
اذا مر جنبك
أتومبيل سفينه 
قفاهم عجينه
كروشهم سمينه
جلودهم بتضوي
دماغهم تخينه
سنانهم مبادر تفوت فى الجليد
ما فيش سخن بارد 
بياكلوا الحديد 
ما دام نهر وارد 
وجاي م الصعيد 
تزيد الموارد 
كروشهم تزيد 
وتسمع وتسلم 
بأن التنابله 
أو الأكالين
حيسمح كبيرهم 
ويعمل مقابله 
مع الفلاحين 
ويحصل تحالف 
ما بين الجميع 
ونملا المصارف 
بدم القطيع 

أطيع الخليفه 
أطيع والديك 
أطيع التنابله 
دا مفروض عليك 
وتزرع وتبعت لحي الزمالك 
وحي الزمالك 
مسالك مسالك 
تحاول تفكر تهوب هنالك 
تودر حياتك بلاش المهالك 
لذلك 
إذا حد جاب لك سيرتهم 
تبسمل تكبر 
وتهتف كذلك 
يعيش التنابله 
يعيش يعيش يعيش 
يعيش أهل بلدي 

يعيش الغلابه 
فى طي النجوع 
نهارهم سحابه 
وليلهم دموع 
سواعد هزيله 
لكن فيها حيله 
تبدر تخضر جفاف الربوع 
مكن شغل كايرو 
ما يتعبش دايره 
لا ياكل 
ولا حتى يقدر يجوع 
يا غلبان بلدنا 
يا فلاح يا صانع 
يا شحم السواقي 
يا فحم المصانع 
يا منتج 
يا مبهج 
يا آخر حلاوه 
يا هادي 
يا راضي 
يا عاقل 
يا قانع 
ما تتعبش عقلك 
فى شغل السياسه 
وشوف انت شغلك 
بهمه وحماسه 
وعود عيالك فضيله الرضا 
لأن إحنا طبعا 
عبيد القضا 
ورزقك ورزقي ورزق الكلاب 
دا موضوع مؤجل ليوم الحساب 
كمان الصحافه 
حتكتب فى حالتك 
وتنشر مناظر لخالك وخالتك 
وتتطلع يا مسعد عليك الغناوي
وتسمع باسمك 
فى قلب القهاوي 
تحبك مشيره وبنات الجزيره 
وقصه غرامك
تشيع فى الرداوي
يعيش عم مسعد 
يعيش يعيش يعيش 
يعيش أهل بلدي
القاهرة / 1967
* 
وأنا برضه بقولها يعيش اهل بلدى ..وبينهم مفيش ..تعارف يخلى التحالف يعيش....يسلم فمك يا نجم ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> النكسة 
> 
> خطاء مباشر لعبد الناصر ومن حوله
> 
> لقد تمت غدارة مصر في هذه الفترة بطريقة مصطبة العمدة . وتم ارتكاب كل الأخطاء التي تمناها العدو 
> 
> حرب 56 لم يتم استشارة قادة الجيش في ميعاد التأميم ولم يصبر عبد الناصر حتى ينهي الجيش تدريبه على الأسلحة التشيكية والميج -15 بل اعتبرها رد على وقوف امريكا ضد مشروع تمويل السد. وقفت امريكا ضد مشروع تمويل السد فقررتأميم حصص انجلتوا وفرناس في القنال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وبدون ان تستعد الدولة للمعركة ؟؟؟؟؟ هذا هو عين أسلوب المصاطب . 67 سبب اشتعال فتيل الحرب هو إغلاق مضيق تيران . تصورا ان مصر عندما طلبت سحب قوات الطوارئ من على الحدود كانت صاعقة عليهم عندما ابلغهم مبعوث المم المتحدة ان سحب القوات سيشمل الموجودة في شرم الشيخ . وان الخطط المعدة لتأمين شرم الشيخ كانت ببساطة لا شئ. وان المعلومات عن قوات وتسليح العدو الذي يتدرب علىغزو سيناء من 10 سنوات لا شئ. 
> 
> قال قائ القوات الجوية وقتها للرئيس ناصر (( لو تلقينا الضربة الأولى يا ريس هتكسح القوات الجوية )) . تخيلوا ان هذااللفظ (( هتكسح )) لم يلفت نظر احد إلى اننا غير جاهزين للحرب؟ 
> ...


أخى الكريم ((الصاعق))

*بداية نفتقدك صراحة....والمنتدى متعطش لمواضيعك ومداخلاتك..وبأذن الله يكون المانع خير* 


أما عن مداخلتك..فهى ممتازه...وتلخص تلك الحقبه الحساسه من تاريخ مصر..بطريقة السهل الممتنع...ويتضح منها جليا ...تسرع عبد الناصر وعدم وعيه السياسى للعواقب الوخيمه لتأميم القناه فى ذلك الوقت الخاطئ من عام 56...وتكراره لنفس الخطا الجسيم فى 67 عندما أغلق مضيق تيران أمام الملاحه الاسرائيليه وطلبه سحب قوات حفظ السلام وكذلك خطيئته العسكرية الكبرى  بمباركته لتلقينا الضربة الاولى...*يا ألهى ...أى رئيس هذا الذى كان يحكم مصر!!!!!!!!!!!؟* 


أما ما حدث لمحمد نجيب.فهو درس نتعلم منه جميعا....أن كرسى السلطه له سحر .. وله شهوه ولذه....تغير  النفوس .. وتقلبها من النقيض الى النقيض...... خاصة اذا كان هذا الكرسى هو كرسى فرعون ......



لا أعرف لماذا تذكرت الان كلمة الرئيس مبارك المشهوره أبان توليه رئاسه مصر(((الكفن ملوش جيوب))!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## الصاعق

عزيزي عصفور الشعور

انا رغم هذا لا انكر على عبد الناصر ان نواياه كان طيبة . ولكن هل هذا أسلوب تدار به دولة بحجم مصر. من الذي قرر اتخاذ الاقتصاد الإشتراكي منهجاً للبلاد على سبيل المثال؟؟؟ هلى هم نخبة من خبراء الإقتصاد. ابداً والله . فقط مجموعة من الضباط الشبان عديمي الخبرة بالاقتصاد والسياسية . يعني كل المور كانت تدار (( بفتح الصدر )) كما يقال بالبلدي. فتولى ضباط الجيش جميع مناصب المسئولية في مختلف الوزارات مع جهلهم بها 

وصدق نجم عندما قال

الحمد لله اهي ظاطت ....والبيه حاطط
في كل حتة مدير ظابط

إن شاله حمار

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> أخي عصفور الشعر
> إدارتك للموضوع متميزة والمداخلات الساخنة دليل نجاحك فيه..
> تبقت عندي ملاحظة أشعر بأهميتها:
> أنا ككل مصري تربيت في أحضان التاريخ لكني أعتقد أن التاريخ لا يصلح ليكون ميدانا للاختلاف والتحيز أو حتى الحكم..يكفينا من التاريخ أن نتوارث خبراته لا تحيزاته ولا أحكامه ولا يجب أن نشخصنه أو نؤدلجة بأي صورة
> عبدالناصر كان عظيما في كيت وكيت وكذلك فاشلا في كيت وكيت
> فعل ولم يفعل دون حساسية الحكم المفروضة بحكم ميراث أجيال سابقة لها تحيزات لا يجب أن ترثها الأجيال اللاحقة
> هدف سؤالي (من هو متخذ قرار الانسحاب) ليس تحديد المسئولية أو توزيعها كأنصبة ولكن ليكون ميدان الحدث مكشوفا للأبصار، هذا الصراع على السلطة بين عامر وعبدالناصر كان سببا أكيدا من أسباب النكسة، وعلينا أن ندرك دور كل منهما في هذا الصراع، كيف حدث؟ ولماذا؟
> وأعتقد أننا سوف نتأكد في نهاية الأمر أن غياب الشفافية في وجود صراع من هذا النوع يمكن أن يؤدي إلى هزائم عسكرية كما أدى عبر التاريخ إلى سقوط انبراطوريات بكاملها
> مرة أخرى أشكرك على طرح الموضوع وعلى إدارته وكل المشاركات الهامة فيه


 
أخى الكريم نوران((طريق))

*أشكرك على اطرائك...وسعيك الدؤوب لتدعيم الموضوع بوجهات نظرك ..ورؤيتك حول أسباب النكسه* 



*تعجبنى مداخلاتك..ليس لأنها تتفق مع ما أقوله فى أحيان كثيره.. ولكن لأنى ألمس فيك الموضوعيه  والامانه... فى ابراز ما يختمر بفكرك وقريحتك..دونما التاثر باتجاه معين تعتنقه.. وهذا شئ يسعدنى جدا جدا ..واحترمه وأجله ..حتى لو كان رايك على الجانب الاخر من رأيى* 



*نعم ..أخوانى وأخواتى فى الله..تعالوا معا .. ننحى عواطفنا جانبا ..عندما نتحدث عن التاريخ  وخاصة تارخ النكسه...ف منا من يحب عبد الناصر ومنا من يكرهه .. ومنا من هو لا هذا ولا ذاك.... ولكن أدعوكم ..تعالوا سويا نحاول قدر المستطاع ننسى هذه المشاعر المتباينه بين حب ومقت .. عندما نبحث سويا عن اسباب النكسه..كى نصل الى الحقيقه ..دون أن نظلم احدا على حساب الاخر...بفعل تأثير العاطفه علينا بين محبين وكارهين لعبد الناصر*


لفته ذكيه منك اخى الكريم طريق..وأعدك شخصيا ..ان أكون موضوعيا غير متحاملا .. وحتى النهايه ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> عزيزي عصفور الشعور
> 
> انا رغم هذا لا انكر على عبد الناصر ان نواياه كان طيبة . ولكن هل هذا أسلوب تدار به دولة بحجم مصر. من الذي قرر اتخاذ الاقتصاد الإشتراكي منهجاً للبلاد على سبيل المثال؟؟؟ هلى هم نخبة من خبراء الإقتصاد. ابداً والله . فقط مجموعة من الضباط الشبان عديمي الخبرة بالاقتصاد والسياسية . يعني كل المور كانت تدار (( بفتح الصدر )) كما يقال بالبلدي. فتولى ضباط الجيش جميع مناصب المسئولية في مختلف الوزارات مع جهلهم بها 
> 
> وصدق نجم عندما قال
> 
> الحمد لله اهي ظاطت ....والبيه حاطط
> في كل حتة مدير ظابط
> 
> إن شاله حمار


 
*وانا أيضا اتفق معك ان نوايا عبد الناصر  كانت طيبه ولكن وكما يقول المثل((الطريق الى جهنم مفروش بالنوايا الحسنه))*

اكتب لك هذه المداخله بعد ان فرغت لتوى  من مشاهدة جنازة عبد الناصر.. وهى للأمانه تقشعر لها الابدان...وكل هؤلاء الملايين من البسطاء لم يخرجوا ليودعوه اعتباطا ..فقد  كان عبد الناصر يمثل لهم حلم كبير كم تاقوا واشتاقوا اليه...*ولعل دعوات الملايين هذه   تشفع له عند رب العزه جراء ما ارتكبه من أخطاء مقصوده  فى حق خصومه ....وأخطاء قد تكون غير مقصوده فى حق الأمه*

وكما ذكرت بنفسك اخى الكريم..فمن كان يدير مصر بعض الشباب من الضباط المتحمسين ..الذين ليس لهم خبره الا فى الامور العسكريه.. وعلى رأسهم عبد الناصر.. وكما ذكرت أيضا وأوضح أنا  فقد ورثوا مصر..بعد ان طردوا الملك وخلعوه...وكما يقال ..ذهب الملك وجاء الملوك.. ومن لديه اعتراض هذه النقطه بالذات ..فالساحه مفتوحه له ..ليثبت أنه... ما تم بعد نجاح الثوره  فى اقصاء الملك كان عكس ذلك..والذى كان اللبنة الاولى فى النكسات ((وليست نكسه واحده فقط)) حتى يومنا هذا

----------


## khaled4

والله انا مش عارف اقول ايه غير حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل على كل احمق حب يعمل فيها معلم لاتؤاخذونى فى تعبيرى لكنى بقول كده من واقع فيلم سويدى شوفته عن طريق الصدفه مشهد عباره عن تل من البيادات و البيادات هى احذيه الجنود المصريين الشهداء ف حرب 67 و كانت الترجمه بتقول ان ارتفاع تل البيادات ( احذيه الجنود) اعلى من اهرامات الجيزه كل المصايب اللى احنا فيها حاليا نتيجه تسرع عبدالناصر لانو كان ساذج وانا شخصيا غير متفق مع عبدالناصر و كفايه الجرجره اللى عملهلنا فى اليمن و بلاد تانيه صدقونى ما كانش ليها لازمه

----------


## سيد جعيتم

توت
ليه يا عصفور تثير الأشجان . غرد يا عصفور بعيداً عن هذا الموضوع . فكأنك والله أيقظت فى حزن وجرح كنت أظنه أندمل . الحروب تحكمها مصالح دول . فى فترات ما قبل الحروب تلاحظ نهضة ناشئة فلا بد لها أن تجهض وهذا ما حدث قبل العدوان الثلاثى وقبل حرب 67 التى اعترض على تسميتها بالحرب وأن كان أسم النكسه مزوق والأسم الحقيقى هزيمة يونيو 67 أنهزمنا ولم نحارب  يا توت صدقنى لم نحارب ولم تتح لنا فرصة للقتال . كفاية يا توت . اتمنى أن تفرج الدولة عن اسرار حرب يونيو 67 وعندها يمكننا الحديث .

----------

